# استفسر حول الدراسة/التخصص/الوظيفة/الراتب



## صناعي1 (16 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​بمناسبة بدء التسجيل في الجامعات في معظم الدول العربية، تم وضع هذا الموضوع لمن يرغب بالاستفسار عن أي امور تتعلق بالدراسة او مواد التخصص او فرص العمل.

لكن قبل وضع الاستفسار، ارجو الاطلاع على المواضيع التالية لعلك تجد فيها المعلومات التي تبحث عنها:

1- موضوع عن الجامعات، فيه اسماء عدد من الجامعات العربية التي تدرس الهندسة الصناعية اضافة الى مواقع الانترنت الخاصة بها
الرابط: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22068

2- فهرس مواضيع التعريف بالهندسة الصناعية، فهرس متكامل يعرف بالهندسة الصناعية و مجالاتها و علاقتها بالتخصصات الاخرى.
الرابط: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57395

3- ثلاثة اثنان واحد ..... انطلــــــــــــــــــــق !. هذا الموضوع يتضمن فهرسا شاملا لمواضيع المنتدى، انصح الجميع بالاطلاع عليه قبل كتابة اي موضوع للتسهيل و الحصول على ما تريد بكل سرعة.
الرابط: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=61572​


----------



## وهـــم (17 أغسطس 2007)

*اتمنى منكم الإفاده ! ( أرشدوني )*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا طالب مقبل على الحياة الجامعيه بعد أيام 

محتار بين مجال الهندسه الصناعيه .. ومجال الهندسه المدنيه 

ياريت لو تدلوني وترشدوني للأفضل .. للعلم اني من دولة الإمارات 

فا ياريت من له خبر ان يدلني للتخصص الأفضل والأنسب للدوله الي انا موجود فيها 

بأنتظار ردودكم .. ومن له خبر لا يبخل علينا 

لكم الشكر والتقدير !


----------



## المهندس معاذ (17 أغسطس 2007)

*من ناحيتي الصتاعية أفضل ..... والله أعلم*

السلام عليكم 




الله يوفقك في الحياة الجامعية .....




و الله انا الآن في المستوى الثالث في هذا التخصص الجميل .....



و الخيار بيدك ........


في أمان الله


----------



## محمد الألمعي (17 أغسطس 2007)

((صناعي 1 ))شكري واحترامي يليه تقدير لحسن أدراكك و إلمامك أخي بالموضع والقصد من 

واتوقع من خلال هذه المشاركة تتقلص ظاهرة الأستفساراتن للمهندسين الجدد ((الطلاب )) التي نراها دائما


----------



## صناعي1 (18 أغسطس 2007)

وهـــم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أنا طالب مقبل على الحياة الجامعيه بعد أيام
> 
> ...


 
اخي الكريم الهندسة الصناعية لها مجال واسع سواء في القطاع الصناعي و القطاع الخدمي و قطاع الاستشارات و حتى القطاع الحكومي. 

لكن في الوقت الحالي و مع الصعود الكبير في مجال العقارات و الانشاءات تبدو فرص العمل متوفرة بكثرة في مجال الهندسة المدنية اكثر من اي تخصص اخر.

لكن تذكر دائما ان تأخذ ميولك و رغبتك بعين الاعتبار، و اهم شيء هو ان تكون مثابرا في دراستك و ستنجح في دراستك و حياتك ان شاء الله مهما كان تخصصك.


----------



## كريم الهواري (22 أغسطس 2007)

سؤالى بخصوص راتب مهندس الانتاج حديث التخرج كام

لو بالمصرى يبقى افيد

وهل بيطلبوا حديثى التخرج فى بعض الدول ولا لازم خبرة 

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد الألمعي (22 أغسطس 2007)

كريم الهواري قال:


> سؤالى بخصوص راتب مهندس الانتاج حديث التخرج كام
> 
> لو بالمصرى يبقى افيد
> 
> ...


 
الراتب انت الذي تصنعة بعد فترة من الزمن وحسب طبيعة اجتهادك فلذلك فإننا نجد ان الأعمال المهنية تتفاوت بدرجة قد تصل إلى 60% في الوظيفة والراتب فمثلا ارامكو السعودية للنفط ذات مرتبات عالية بينما شركة الكهرباء ذات مرتبات لابأس بها مع أن التخصص الوظيفي بنفس الدرجة ولكن اجعل سؤالك كتالي 

ماهي الإنجازات التي تمكننا من رفع مرتباتنا كمهندسين


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (23 أغسطس 2007)

مهندس الانتاج الحديث حوالي 1000 le


----------



## rakan (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*خريج جديد من الهندسة الصناعية*

السلام عليكم

لقد تخرجت والحمدلله من هذا القسم بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة - المملكة العربية السعودية

سؤالي هوا ... فين ممكن أقدم؟ وايش الشركات اللي تطلب مهندسين صناعيين عندنا؟

وايش رأيكم ببرنامج الخطوط السعودية لخريجي الجامعات؟


----------



## بيت لحم (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*ليش التردد اخوي*

انا انصحك بالتوجه مباشرة الى الخطوط السعودية فهي فرصة لاتعوض 
ولو كنت مكانك ما فوت هذي الفرصة بس انا ما انفع لاني فلسطيني مو سعودي

الله يوفقك والف مبرووك التخرج


----------



## صهيل القلم (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الأستاذ rakan السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أريد أن أستفسر منك عن الهندسة الصناعية وكيفية دراستها وماذا تحتاج والدكاترة في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز
فأنا الآن في السنة الثالثة ومحتار صناعية ولاا كيميائية؟
أرجوك ساعدنا


----------



## محمد الألمعي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

صهيل القلم قال:


> الأستاذ rakan السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أريد أن أستفسر منك عن الهندسة الصناعية وكيفية دراستها وماذا تحتاج والدكاترة في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز
> فأنا الآن في السنة الثالثة ومحتار صناعية ولاا كيميائية؟
> أرجوك ساعدنا


 

اخي الكريم الهندسة بشكل عام قسم جميل لمن يرغب بدراستة 
ولكن يبقى السؤال ما هو الأفضل 

الأفضل يرتبط أرتباط قوي بنوعية نشاطات بلدك فأبحث عن نشاط بلدك لتحدد تخصصك ومن ثم مستقبلك الوظيفي 


اما عن الهندسة الصناعية 
خمس سنوات تفسم إلى 
مواد اعداية روتينية (( اللغة العربية , الدين ))

كورسات لغة إنجليزية مكثفة 

كورسات مواد رياضية شبه مكثفة

كورسات مواد هندسية 40% ميكانيكية و 60% إدارية هندسية 

المواد الهندسية الادارية تعتمد على / الحلول والأفكار الممكنة التي نسطيع زيادة الأنتاج من خلالها  بأذكى الطرق

الأنتاج / ليس الأنتاج المقصود به أنتاج كماليات فقط فالأنتاج إنتاج خامات او كهرباء في محطات التوليد أو محطات التحليه أو حتى في لخدمات العسكرية (( إبحث عن كلمة الانتاج في عالم الهندسة الصناعية))

اذكى الطرق/ التي تتوفر لديها جميع المصالح الممكنة لتسيير ذلك النظام والأستفادة منه


----------



## ahmed_engineer (9 سبتمبر 2007)

ان الهندسية المدنية والانشائية متقدمة جدا فى الامارات وصناعة المعمار فى نمو متزايد هناك ولذلك انصحك بأن تدخل مدنى ولا تفكر باى شىء اخر
على الرغم من انى مهندس صناعى ولكن نشاط بلدك محتاج مدنى


----------



## LIALY (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*عاجل جدا ..أرجوا الدخول*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ....
أخوتي أعضاء المنتدى لدي استفسار ... في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة خاصة في ضوء التطور العمراني و الصناعي ما هي الأفضلية للالتحاق بأقسام الهندسة !! 
هل الالتحاق بقسم الهندسة المدنية أفضل أم الهندسة الصناعية ؟؟
و ما هي مدى توافر فرص العمل بالدولة ؟؟
و هل هناك تشابه و ظيفي بين المهندس الصناعي و الكيميائي ؟؟

مع فائق تقديري و احترامي ...


----------



## SeNiOr-IE (11 سبتمبر 2007)

لو اخترت مدني وانت دايما تحاول تحط نفسك في المجال اللي انت قريب منه

قضي الامر !!






 خلاص دخلت هندسه والي كان كان !!





 معلش اهو الي حصل











 خلاص بقى متعملش في نفسك كده, قدر الله وما شاء فعل..

 المهم انت ناوي على ايه؟









 طبعا نتكلم عن قسم مدني ::::::























 *لان ده الي خد مني رقات



*

 *شوف*

 *مهندس مدني: اسم لشخص قرر انه يسيب كل متع الدنيا ويعشق الطوب والزلط ورائحة الاسمنت, ويكتفي من الدنيا الواسعه بسقف 3م * 3م يصب فيه خرسانه. (الناس الكويسين في شرح انواع المهندسين ج3 6 /588).



*

 *عموما مهندس المدني **Civil Engineer** مهتم اساسا بكل الشئون المدنيه مش بس اعمال البناء, لا برضه اعمال الري والصرف والتخطيط والرفع المساحي.....الخ. *


 *نقدر نقسم المهندسين المدني للانواع الاتيه:*


 *1-**مهندس انشاءات: مهتم بالمباني بحميع انواعها وده في منه نوعين : مهندس تصميم (مسئول عن تصميم وتحديد القطاعات) مهندس تنفيذ (مسئول عن تنفيذ القطاعات الي المهندس المصمم عايزها), طبعا مجال شغلك ممكن يكون الخرسانه وده الاكثر شيوعا او الحديد, وكتير مهندسين مدني بتنفذ تشطيبات كمان (محاره, سيراميك...الخ)*

 *2-**مهندس ري: ده شغلته تنفيذ الترع والمصارف وتشغيل محطات الميه (التنقية والتحليه....الخ)*

 *3-**مهندس مساحه: ده بقى شغلته الرفع والتوقيع المساحي للطرق, لشبكات المياه ...الح ( ايوووووووه هما دول الغلابه الي بتشوفهم واقفين في الشارع ماسكين لاسلكي ومعاهم جهاز عجيب عمالين يبصوا فيه ويشاوروا !!) طبعا شغل المساحه ده اساسي جدا لعمل اي حاجه (عماره, طريق, مدينة, شبكة....الخ)*

 *4-**مهندس ادارة وتخطيط:وده مش بس في مجال مدني, وده مختص بالتخطيط للمشروع من ناحية الوقت والمال ومتابعة التنفيذ والجدول الزمني للمشروع*




 *طيب ايه مجال دراستك في الكليه؟*


 *عموما انت هتدرس المبادئ على مدى الاربع سنين التخصص لكل الحاجات دي (الخرسانه, الحديد, التربه, المساحه....) يعني مش محتاج موهلات كبيره, طبعا عندك موهلات المهندس اصلا زي التفكير السليم وقدرة على التخيل كويسه, كويس في الكمبيوتر , تعرف تتعامل مع مشاكل وتتصرف في حلها, لانك دايما بعد كده ان شاء الله متعرض لمشكله طارئه في موقعك محتاج تحلها*


 *عموما الدراسه مش صعبه بالمره, الموضوع عملي جدا وتطبيقي جدا وشايفه بعينك دايما, وبفضل الله مجال الشغل فيه مفتوح, لانك اصلا ادامك كذا مجال انت موهل تشتغل فيهم.*


 *كفاية .........*


*هذا عن تعريف الهندسه المدنيه *

*حاليا مجالاتها اضعاف الهندسه الصناعيه بس انشاء الله الموضوع سيتغير خلال السنوات القادمه*

*المشكله كلها في انتشار مفهوم المهندس الصناعي عربيا بشكل عام واللي اظن انه باذن الله سيحصل في السنين القادمه*

*في الغالب المهندسين الصناعيين يجدون فرص عمل سريعه للأنهم لايحتاجون لخبره *

*هنك ممميزات ومميزات وأترك المجال لباقي الأعضاء لكتابة ارائهم عن الهندسه الصناعيه*​


----------



## LIALY (11 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخوي seniOr-IE و أتمنى من الاخوة المشاركة للافادة ...


----------



## محمد الألمعي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

LIALY قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ....
> أخوتي أعضاء المنتدى لدي استفسار ... في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة خاصة في ضوء التطور العمراني و الصناعي ما هي الأفضلية للالتحاق بأقسام الهندسة !!
> هل الالتحاق بقسم الهندسة المدنية أفضل أم الهندسة الصناعية ؟؟
> و ما هي مدى توافر فرص العمل بالدولة ؟؟
> ...


 
حينما يكون القسم الذي تريد الالتحاق به قسم يتوفر فية فرصة العمل في القطاعات الأهلية والحكومية يكون القسم الجيد

- الهندسة الصناعية- 
قسم الهندسة الصناعية جميل من حيث إدارة امورك المالية و استثمارها من خلال الأساسيات التي تدرس في قسم الهندسة الصناعية (( إحدى الأصدقاء عمل على تطبيق ما تعلمه في قسم الهندسة الصناعية في مشروع مطعم خاص اصبح بعد 10 سنوات 13 فرع منتشرة ))
الهندسة الصناعية لم تزل مجهولة عند معظم الشركات و لم تدرك معنى هذا القسم 

لن اكون متحيزا للصناعية ولكن هذا ما اعرفه عن حسنات الصناعية




- العلاقة بين المهندس الكيميائي و الصناعي علاقة تربطها مفهوم الأنتاج


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*ماجستير هندسة صناعية لمهندس غير صناعي .. ما رأيكم ؟*

السلام عليكم

نصحني أحد الإخوة في منتدى آخر بماجستير هندسة صناعية رغم معرفته بأني خريج هندسة كهربائية و خبرتي ( أو الـ Career حقي ) هندسة اتصالات .

و الحقيقة أنا تصوري عن الهندسة الصناعية أنها فقط للمصانع .. أو بوصف آخر ، لأي عمل فيه خط انتاج و عمليات و ما إلى ذلك .

بينما مستقبلي ( على فرض أنني سأستمر على نفس مهنتي و هذا ما أميل إليه ) لا علاقة له بالمصانع . مستقبلي بالنسبة لمهنتي يا إما في شركات الاتصالات بتنوعانها أو في إدارات الاتصالات في أي شركة أو حتى في جهة حكومية .

فما رأيكم و نصيحتكم ؟

و شكرا

____________________

هذا تعليق الأخ :

انصحك بماجستير في الهندسه الصناعيه .

وهي تخصص اداري بمنظور هندسي وهو مفيد جدا لادارة الموارد والتحكم بال inventory وتعلم المحكاة الخاصه بالانظمه ايا كانت هذا بالاضافه الى انه يقدم مواد مفيده في مايخص علم ال Ergonomics الخاص بهندسة العوامل البشرية هذا بالاضافه للكثير من التخصصات الدقيقه التي يقدمها في مجالات ادارة الانظمه وال IT والتحكم بالجوده وعمل التطقسات Forecasting والخ . وكل هذا يخرج شخصا متخصص في الادارة والقيادة وله قدره على شغل مناصب قياديه في الشركات .وبشكل عام المهندس الصناعي يمكنه العمل في كل مكام وفي الغالب يعمل بشكل قيادي لفرق العمل workforce ويقع تحت تحكمه كافة المهندسين من التخصصات الاخرى .

انصحك عزيزي بهذا التخصص وهذا لاني شاهدت الكثير من حملت المجاستير في الهندسه الكهربائيه يقدمون على برامج الماجيستير الخاصه بالهندسه الصناعيه سواء في جامعاتنا المحليه او ضمن برامج بعثات وزارة التعليم العالي وهذا التخصص له مستقبل كبير في بلادنا لاسيما في الفتره القادمه حيث ان الدوله تتوجه لعمل الكثير من المشاريع على كافة النطاقات والمجالات مايتطلب قوة عمل اداريه متخصصه لادارة مثل هذه الامور وافضل مرشح لتلك المناصب هو المهندس الصناعي لما يتزود به من علوم اداريه من منظور هندسي تؤهله بجداره لتلك المناصب والله الموفق .

ردي عليه :

على ذكر أن المملكة مقبلة على مشاريع كثيرة ، كنت أظن أن إدارة الأعمال هي التخصص الذي يحتوي على علم إدارة المشاريع . لكن يبدو من كلامك أن الهندسة الصناعية أفضل .

رده علي :

شكرا لك عزيزي وبالفعل بما انك مهندس فخذ الاداره من المنظور الهندسي وهذا ما انصحك به . علم الهندسه الصناعيه وهندسة النظم system engineering باخذو الاداره بمنظور هندسي واوسع من المنظور الذي قد تتعلمه في كلية الاداره .

هذا بالاضافة لامكانية دراسة علم جميل يدعى ال Operation research او quantitve managment وهو يدرس ضمن الهندسة الصناعيه ولكنه يعد علم باسره بل مجال على حد ذاته ومطلوب جدا .ويكسبك قدرات اداريه قويه في ايجاد الحلول الخاصه بادارة الموارد للوصول لافضل النتائج بصوره رياضيه وعمليه .

طبعا هذا العلم يدرس في الهندسه الصناعيه بمنظور هندسي اداري engineering managment 

نصيحتي عزيزي بما انك مهندس وتريد مهارات اداريه ان تحضر الماجستير في هذا القسم و ان لم تجده في دول الخارج بهذا المسمى (حيث انه لاتجد الهندسه الصناعيه بهذا المسمى) فحضر الرساله في تخصص يتعلق بال Engineering managment هو بمسمى System Engineering

والاخير تخصص بحاله في بعض الجامعات لكن في الخارج وليس بالسعوديه وهو مهم ويعتبر سلاح هندسي اداري مفيد جدا لادارة النظم والمشاريع لاسيما الهندسيه والتقنيه منها .


----------



## LIALY (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخوي على مرورك الكريم ...


----------



## صناعي1 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> نصحني أحد الإخوة في منتدى آخر بماجستير هندسة صناعية رغم معرفته بأني خريج هندسة كهربائية و خبرتي ( أو الـ Career حقي ) هندسة اتصالات .
> 
> ...


 
اهلا بك اخي ابو بدر

لا استطيع ان ازيد كثيرا عما اخبرك به صديقك، لكن اقول لك ان الهندسة الصناعية تخصص رائع و مفيد لمن يرغب بان يحصل على وظائف ذات طبيعة ادارية. و في النهاية الموضوع يرجع الى ميولك و الى طبيعة سوق العمل، فاذا كان سوق العمل يتطلب معرفة علمية عميقة في مجال الاتصالات للحصول على وظائف ادارية عليا عليك بماجستير في هندسة الاتصالات.
اما ان كان سوق العمل يتطلب مهارات ادارية (بالاضافة الى المعرفة في مجال التخصص) للحصول على وظائف عليا، فالهندسة الصناعية خيار جيد.

و في النهاية انصحك بان تطلع على الخطة الدراسية لماجستير الهندسة الصناعية في الجامعات في بلدك او البلد الذي ستدرس فيه فهذه افضل الطرق للحصول على المعلومات الدقيقة حول ما ستدرسه.

وفقك الله


----------



## أبــو بــاســـل (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الهندسة الصناعية أفضل لأن مجالاتها في المستقبل أوسع


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (22 سبتمبر 2007)

صناعي1 قال:


> اهلا بك اخي ابو بدر
> 
> لا استطيع ان ازيد كثيرا عما اخبرك به صديقك، لكن اقول لك ان الهندسة الصناعية تخصص رائع و مفيد لمن يرغب بان يحصل على وظائف ذات طبيعة ادارية. و في النهاية الموضوع يرجع الى ميولك و الى طبيعة سوق العمل، فاذا كان سوق العمل يتطلب معرفة علمية عميقة في مجال الاتصالات للحصول على وظائف ادارية عليا عليك بماجستير في هندسة الاتصالات.
> اما ان كان سوق العمل يتطلب مهارات ادارية (بالاضافة الى المعرفة في مجال التخصص) للحصول على وظائف عليا، فالهندسة الصناعية خيار جيد.
> ...


 
شكرا يا طيب .

يمكن أحتاج إني أقرأ أكثر في الهندسة الصناعية عشان أفهمها أكثر . 

أو يمكن يحتاج إنكم - يا المهندسين الصناعيين في هذا الملتقى - تتعمقون أكثر في حديثكم عن الهندسة الصناعية بربطها بواقع الوظائف و المهن .

يعني مثلا .. المهندس الصناعي .. كيف سيفيد شركة الاتصالات ، أو شركة الكهرباء ( التي أعمل بها ) .. يعني معروف هاتان الشركتان خدميتان .. يعني الأولى تقدم خدمات اتصالات و الثانية تقدم خدمة الطاقة الكهربائية .. يعني ما فيها مصنع و لا خط إنتاج .. فما موقع المهندس الصناعي في شركة خدمية ؟

أم إن الأمر له علاقة باللي ذكره الأخ سامح في موضوع ثاني هنا .. اللي هو عن مفهوم الصناعة Industry .. و إن خدمات الاتصالات أو الكهرباء عبارة عن صناعة . و برضه ، حتى لو كان هذا صحيح ، أين سيكون المهندس الصناعي في شركة مثل هاتين الشركتين ؟

أدري إن كلامي مشتت .. لكن اعذرني .. أحاول أفكر و أرتب أفكاري بصوت مسموع .. يمكن مقصدي الرئيسي يتضح أكثر ( لي و لكم  ) ..

و شكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> شكرا يا طيب .
> 
> يمكن أحتاج إني أقرأ أكثر في الهندسة الصناعية عشان أفهمها أكثر .
> 
> ...


حياك الله اخي ابو بدر دائما، ولا بأس فأنا اوافقك الرأي ان هناك بعض الالتباس في مجالات الهندسة الصناعية و ذلك لعدة اسباب منها ان الهندسة الصناعية مجالاتها متشعبة و متنوعة (تبدأ من المصنع و تنتهي في المستشفى) ان شاء الله ما كون شوشتك اكثر!. وسبب اخر هو ان الهندسة الصناعية لم تدخل كل المجالات التي يمكن ان تدخلها في العالم العربي مما يثير التساؤل عن دور الهندسة الصناعية في بعض المجالات غير التقليدية.

نعود الى استفسارك الرئيسي عن الدور المحتمل للمهندس الصناعي (او لنقل مهارات المهندس الصناعي في شركة كهرباء). من الممكن ان يقوم المهندس الصناعي بدور في تطبيق مبادئ الهندسة الصناعية في ما يتعلق باجراءات عمل الاشتراكات و تحسين نوعية الخدمة المقدمة للعملاء (تقليل وقت توصيل الخدمة، تحسين عملية الفوترة،،،).

كما يمكن ان يكون هناك فائدة للمهندس الصناعي في عمليات التخطيط و التنبؤ من حيث ان المهندس الصناعي قدرة اكبر على فهم انماط الطلب على الطاقة بسبب تلقيه لمساقات في الاحصاء و التنبؤ، كما ان لدى المهندس الصناعي قدرة جيدة في التعامل مع النماذج الرياضية و حسب علمي فهي ضرورية جدا في التنبؤ بالاحتياجات المستقبلية للطاقة، حيث ان التحليل الكمي و النمذجة الرياضية و بحوث العمليات هي من الاعمدة الرئيسية للهندسة الصناعية.

اذا اردت الاستزادة بالمعلومات عن تخصص الهندسة الصناعية، عليك بهذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57395

ففيه فهرس شامل للتعريف بالهندسة الصناعية.


----------



## م/ حسام (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي في هذا المنتدى الرائع:
أولا: شهر مبارك على الجميع 
ثانيا: اود ان أتتطرق لسؤال اخي صهيل الخيل بأنه محتار اما الصناعيه او الكيميائيه فأقول و بالله التوفيق انا طالب مثلك في كلية الهندسه بجده وأنا في السنه الرابعه ولله الحمد أرى انه من افضل الاقسام الهندسه الصناعيه لما فيها من مجالات متعدده وهي تشمل الاداره والهندسه فهي جمعت مجالين عضيمين فتوكل على المولى ولا تتردد


----------



## شموع لا تنطفئ (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*تساؤلات طالبة توجيهي عن الهندسة الصناعية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا طالبة توجيهي_ علمي حبيت اعرف شنو مستقبل الهندسة الصناعية و ما تكاليف دراستها في كا من مصر و الاردن و من كم تقبل المجاميع
شؤال: هل يمكن دراسة الهندسة الصناعية عند يكون الطالب ثانوي -صناعي 
و لكم جزيل الشكر على هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## صناعي1 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

شموع لا تنطفئ قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا طالبة توجيهي_ علمي حبيت اعرف شنو مستقبل الهندسة الصناعية و ما تكاليف دراستها في كا من مصر و الاردن و من كم تقبل المجاميع
> شؤال: هل يمكن دراسة الهندسة الصناعية عند يكون الطالب ثانوي -صناعي
> و لكم جزيل الشكر على هذا المنتدى الرائع


 
اهلا بك في المنتدى، يبدو انك من الاردن، و سأجيبك على هذا الاساس.

مستقبل الهندسة الصناعية جيد نسبيا، و خصوصا انه مناسب للفتيات اكثر من غيره.
بالنسبة للتكاليف في الاردن، اعتقد ان الساعة المعتمدة حوالي 22 دينار، رسوم متفرقة حوالي 50-60 دينار في الفصل.
المعدلات للاردنيين (تنافسي) بين 92-93

طبعا في الاردن يقبل طالب التوجيهي الصناعي بشرط اخذه لمتطلبات الجامعة (و هي مواد يدرسها الطالب في الاردن ان اراد ان يدرس في الجامعة)


----------



## شموع لا تنطفئ (1 أكتوبر 2007)

لك اخي جزيل الشكر , انا من مملكة البحرين لذلك لا اعلم ما هي تكاليف الدراسة للطلاب من خارج الاردن او مصر سأكون شاكرة اذا كان هناك من يدلني على هذه المعلومة


----------



## صناعي1 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

شموع لا تنطفئ قال:


> لك اخي جزيل الشكر , انا من مملكة البحرين لذلك لا اعلم ما هي تكاليف الدراسة للطلاب من خارج الاردن او مصر سأكون شاكرة اذا كان هناك من يدلني على هذه المعلومة


 
الرابط التالي يأخذك الى موقع الطلبة الاجانب الذين يرغبون بالدراسة في الجامعة الاردنية:
http://www.ju.edu.jo/International Students/index.html
و فيه معلومات شاملة، طبعا الجامعة الاردنية هي الجامعة الاولى التي بدأت بتدريس الهندسة الصناعية في الاردن و هي اقدم جامعة في الاردن عموما.


----------



## asal_80_77 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*ارجو المساعدة للاهمية القسوة*

طلبة المعهد الفنى الصناعى تخصص ميكانيكا اية هى المواد اللى بيدرسوها وطبيعتها 
ارجو الرض للاهمية 
افادكم الله


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (12 أكتوبر 2007)

يا اخى لابد من ان يكون لك ميول واضح 
انت بتحب ايه 
شوف المواد الى هتدرسها ايه هنا وهنا وايه الاحب اليك والى انت هتمشى فيها
مش تفكر فى الشغل من دى الوقتى
وبعدين هندسه كلها فيها باذن الله شغل
واخيرا اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (12 أكتوبر 2007)

مثلا انا شفت المواد الى فى ميكانيكا لقيتها تناسبنى وبحبها مثلthermoمادة جميله جدا وغيرها
عشان كده دخلت ميكانيكا
مع انى جايب مجموع يدخلنى اى قسم


----------



## haythamelmansy (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو الحصول على معلومات كامته عن التوصيف الوظيفى فى المجال الهندسى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م. أنـــــــــــس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الردود


----------



## مهندس متهور (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*اذا قيل لي ماهي الهندسة الصناعية ؟؟ ماذا أقول ؟؟*

اصعب مايواجهني كطالب في الهندسة الصناعية عندما أُسأل من الاقارب والاصدقاء ما هي الهندسة الصناعية ؟؟؟ وذا قعدت اشرح له يكون الكلام فوق مستوى البعض فيرد قائلا اذا تخرجت وش بتصير ؟؟؟

اتمنى منكم ان تدلوا بدلوكم بشرح مبسط وسهل .

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.


----------



## صناعي1 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مهندس متهور قال:


> اصعب مايواجهني كطالب في الهندسة الصناعية عندما أُسأل من الاقارب والاصدقاء ما هي الهندسة الصناعية ؟؟؟ وذا قعدت اشرح له يكون الكلام فوق مستوى البعض فيرد قائلا اذا تخرجت وش بتصير ؟؟؟
> 
> اتمنى منكم ان تدلوا بدلوكم بشرح مبسط وسهل .
> 
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.


 
اهلا بك اخي الكريم
في كثير من الاحيان يصعب على الناس العاديين فهم طبيعة الهندسة الصناعية و كثير من التخصصات الاخرى لكونهم غير مختصين، المهم ان تكون لديك انت رؤية واضحة عن الهندسة الصناعية و مجالها.

و للتعرف اكثر ادخل الى الموضوع التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57395
ففيه مجموعة كبيرة من المواضيع التي توضح ما هي الهندسة الصناعية.


----------



## مهندس مبتدا (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*شرايكم يا مهندسين*

شرايكم يا اخوان بالجامعه الزرقاء في الاردن 

من حيث الدراسه و الشهادات

http://www.zpu.edu.jo/services/zpu/about_us_a.htm


----------



## محمد الألمعي (26 أكتوبر 2007)

مهندس متهور قال:


> اصعب مايواجهني كطالب في الهندسة الصناعية عندما أُسأل من الاقارب والاصدقاء ما هي الهندسة الصناعية ؟؟؟ وذا قعدت اشرح له يكون الكلام فوق مستوى البعض فيرد قائلا اذا تخرجت وش بتصير ؟؟؟
> 
> اتمنى منكم ان تدلوا بدلوكم بشرح مبسط وسهل .
> 
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.


 

بإختصار تقول :

في هناك مشروع ينتج و هناك مستهلك يستهلك انا هنا بينهم كامهندس صناعي شبكة تقوم بالعمل الأفضل لتتم العمليات الأنتاجية في احسن صورة ممكنة (( مستشار))

يعني مثال / ما هو فقط في المصانع. 

أي منشأة ذات إنتاج فالكهرباء تنتج الكهرباء و أنتم المستهلكين و أنا أعمل على تحسين إنتاجة ورسم الخطط الفعالة لسيرها (( إذن الكهرباء صناعة وقس على ذلك محطات التحلية و..إلخ ))


----------



## ابوسعدالشهري (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*بحث صدقه لوجه الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا عضو جديد وعندي طلب 
هل من مساعده في بحث عن تاريخ الهندسه الصناعيه وشهاده الأيزو بس يكون بحث وارساله علي البريد xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx بليز ابغاها ضروري اذا ما عندكم مانع واكون لكم من الشاكرين



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات، لتعم الفائدة للجميع.


----------



## صناعي1 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

ابوسعدالشهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا عضو جديد وعندي طلب
> هل من مساعده في بحث عن تاريخ الهندسه الصناعيه وشهاده الأيزو بس يكون بحث وارساله علي البريد xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx بليز ابغاها ضروري اذا ما عندكم مانع واكون لكم من الشاكرين
> 
> 
> ...


 
هذا الرابط به مواضيع كثيرة عن الهندسة الصناعية و تاريخها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57395

كذلك الرابط التالي فيه روابط لفهارس اهم المواضيع في المنتدى و منها الايزو
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33696


----------



## المهندس بشير (28 أكتوبر 2007)

المهندس معاذ قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عبدالعزيزaam (30 أكتوبر 2007)

تم التصويت


----------



## فادي جابر (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا مهندس صناعي واعمل في مجال الهندسة الصناعية،
بصراحة وبعد ما رأيته أرى أن الهندسة الصناعية التي قد نجد الكثير ممن لا يعرف عنها شيء هي من أجمل التخصصات التي قد يتخصصها الطالب،
بالنسبة الي شخصيا لو اتيحت الفرصة لي ودخلت الجامعة من البداية فصدقا لنصحت كل طالب بأن يتخصص في هذا المجال الرائع، وخصوصا بعد الذي رأيت من المتعة والطلب المتزايد على هذا التخصص.
فادي جابر
فلسطيني


----------



## وديع المخلافي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الهندسه الصناعيه اهم اقسام الهندسه فهي تدخل في جميع مجالات الحياه العمليه فهي تستطيع اخراج انسان لديه الحس الهندسى والاقتصادي والاداري فهي تكاد تكون العمود الفقري بالنسبه لبقية الاقسام اخوكم ابراهيم الشرعبي يدرس هندسه صناعيه جامعة تعز


----------



## المهندسه غدير (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*علموني ايش راح اشتــــــــــغل!!!!!*

مرحـــــــــــــــبا اعزائي وعزيزاتي
بصراحه في سؤال غالبا مايطرح علي في كل مقابله سواء مع جهة عمل او اي شخص يعلم اني مهندسه صناعيه وهي ماهي نوع الوظيفه التي يمكن ان اشغلها؟؟
بعض صديقاتي اشتغلو كcontract eng. والبعض الاخر كenvironmental eng. 
والاخرين كمنسقين؟؟
فقولولي وعلموني شنو نوع الوظايف اللي من الممكن ان اشتغلها؟؟؟:81: :81: :81:


----------



## محمد بخاري (29 نوفمبر 2007)

عزيزي. .
الهندسة الصناعيه في تطور خصوصا في بلادنا العربيه
لذا .. توكل على الله

والله أعلم


----------



## المهندسه غدير (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*من يقدر يفيدني ويساعدني؟؟ بليز 911*

مرحبا
في إحدى المقابلات مع projects manager في إحدى الشركات سألني أنتي كمهندسه صناعيه ماهو دورك في دراسة المشاريع  
فأجبته أنني سأدرس تكلفة المشروع وأحاول تقليلها قدر الإمكان فقال لي طيب HOW??? :81: 
والسؤال هنا مثل ما قال الاخ الفاضل كيف اقللها اقصد من خلال اي طريقه درسناها؟ وكيف؟ وماهي الماده التي قد تفيدني في تقليل تكاليف اي مشروع؟؟


----------



## eftekasat3 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

نحن كمهندسين صناعيين نقوم بتقليل التكلفة باستخدام مواد خام اقل و مواد ارخص فى نفس الوقت الذى نحافظ بة على جودة الصناعة و متانة المادة 

والله اعلم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخت العزيزة غدير 
السلام عليكم 
انا لست مهندسا صناعيا ولكني عملت مشرفا على تنفيذ بعض المشاريع 
ان اي مشروع يجب ان يحتوي عناصر اساسية لا يمكن الترشيد فيها لان السمعة لتنفيذ اي مشروع تكون اثمن من التقليل المادي واهم عناصر التوفير في المشاريع هي حسن الاداء وتجنب الاخطاء وسرعة الانجاز حيث ان التعديل للخطأ يضاعف التكلفة، والوقت هو الذي لا يقدر بثمن مع الاهتمام بسلامة وحسن التنفيذ . وهذة العناصر ترفع من حسن السمعة والتي تعطي فرصا أكبر لتنفيذ المزيد من المشاريع .
مجرد فكرة مع احتراماتي


----------



## rakan (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بيت لحم قال:


> انا انصحك بالتوجه مباشرة الى الخطوط السعودية فهي فرصة لاتعوض
> ولو كنت مكانك ما فوت هذي الفرصة بس انا ما انفع لاني فلسطيني مو سعودي
> 
> الله يوفقك والف مبرووك التخرج



هلا أخوي بيت لحم

الله يبارك فيك إن شاء الله

مشكور لك على النصيحة .. وأنا بالفعل قدمت على البرنامج وتم قبولي فيه وتوظيفي



صهيل القلم قال:


> الأستاذ rakan السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أريد أن أستفسر منك عن الهندسة الصناعية وكيفية دراستها وماذا تحتاج والدكاترة في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز
> فأنا الآن في السنة الثالثة ومحتار صناعية ولاا كيميائية؟
> أرجوك ساعدنا




هلا أخوي صهيل القلم

طبعا الاخوان ماشاء الله ماقصروا في الردود وتحدثوا عن الهندسة الصناعية

والآن جا الدور انك تسأل برضه عن الهندسة الكيميائية

طبعا كمهندس صناعي راح أقلك انه الهندسة الصناعية أحلى وأجمل ... لكن مو شرط انه كل شخص ممكن يحب هذا التخصص عشان فلان حبه ... فكل شخص وله ميوله ... مثلا أنا أكره شي اسمه كيمياء وبالتالي طبيعي أقلك انه الكيميائية ماهي حلوة ... لكن ممكن تكون أنت تحب الكيمياء

فشايف كيف؟ في فروق فردية لكل شخص ... أنت بس أسأل وأبحث وجمع معلومات عن كل تخصص في بالك وشوف ايش الأقرب لميولك واستخير الله وان شاء الله ماتلاقي الا اللي يرضيك

واعذرني على تأخري في الرد لأنه لم انتبه وجود أي ردود من المنتدى ولم يصلني أي شيء بالبريد عن وجود ردود

وبالنسبة لدكاترة جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز ... يوجد الطيب ويوجد الممتاز ويوجد السئ ويوجد الظالم ... يعني ماحتلاقي جامعة في العالم جميع دكاترة متميزين على مستوى عالي


----------



## البنادر (3 يناير 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة عاجلا*

بارك اللة لكل اعضاء المنتدى 
امل مساعدتي من خبراتكم وان لا تبخلو ا علي 

ارغب في اكمال الماجستير في الهندسة الصناعية في امريكا ما هي احسن الجامعات والاهم عند التقديم للماجستير مطلوب مني تحديد الجامعة وموضوع الماجستير كيف احصل على الموضوع 
وكيفية قبول الجامعة ودمتم سالمين :20:


----------



## samehnour (5 يناير 2008)

http://www.ir.ufl.edu/nat_rankings/us_news/indusengineer_old.pdf
http://grad-schools.usnews.rankings...edu/grad/rankings/eng/brief/engsp08_brief.php
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/07/10/a710/
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/07/27/a727/


----------



## beautiprince (14 يناير 2008)

*تكفووووون يا شباب طلب مساعدة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا شباب انا عندي باكالوريس هندسة صناعية وجات لي بعثة ولله الحمد على بريطانيا لدراسة الماجستير
لكن متردد في اختيار التخصص 
فكرت في تخصص اسمه chemical system engineer بس ما ادري وش رايكم فية غير كذا 
ما ني عارف الجامعات اللي في بريطانيا تدرس هذا التخصص 

تكفووووون يا شباب ساعدوني في اختيار التخصص المناسب اللي اقدر اكمل فية الماجستير علما بانني 
اميل للهندسة الكيميائية اكثر من الهندسة الصناعية يعني ابي منكم الله لا يهينكم:

1- اش افضل تخصص اكمل فية ماجستير
2- وش رايكم لو كملت الماستر في الهندسة الكيميائية؟؟؟

بليييز لا احد يبخل علي براية


----------



## البنادر (14 يناير 2008)

samehnour قال:


> http://www.ir.ufl.edu/nat_rankings/us_news/indusengineer_old.pdf
> http://grad-schools.usnews.rankings...edu/grad/rankings/eng/brief/engsp08_brief.php
> http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/07/10/a710/
> http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/07/27/a727/


 
شكرا لك اخي سامي


----------



## أيهم يوسف (21 يناير 2008)

*صناعي فلسطيني*

نحن طلاب الهندسة الصناعية في فلسطين وبالاخص طلاب جامعة النجاح الوطنية بنابلس لا تتوفر صورة واضحة المعالم عن هذا التخصص اذ انه غير موجود في الواقع العملي الفلسطيني ... نرجو ايضاح الصورة لنا وما مجالات العمل في خارج فلسطين


----------



## ادور (21 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## طالب مشوره (27 يناير 2008)

*طالب مشوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اتشرف ان اكون احد اعضاء هذا الصرح العظيم واسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يوفقكم لما فيه الخير .


انا مهندس حديث التخرج (هندسه صناعيه) وقد قبلت لاكمال دراسة الماجستير في استراليا في نفس التخصص.(بعثه مدفوعة التكاليف)

وعرضت علي ايضا وظيفه في احدى الشركات الكبيره وبراتب تقريبي 8500ريال.

ولم احسم امري الى الان :هل اقبل بالوظيفه كأمان واستقرار ومركز وظيفي.

ام اكمل دراستي بما فيها اتقان اللغه والحصول على الماجستير 

امل ابداء النصح والمشوره ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير

اخوكم 
م.طالب مشوره


----------



## صناعي1 (28 يناير 2008)

طالب مشوره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> اتشرف ان اكون احد اعضاء هذا الصرح العظيم واسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يوفقكم لما فيه الخير .
> ...


 
حياك الله اخي، الموضوع اولا و اخرا يعتمد على ميولك الشخصية و ظروفك الحياتية. الوظيفة كما قلت تعني الاستقرار، اما الدراسة ففيها غربة و جهد لكن فيها ايضا تحصيل علمي و درجة علمية مميزة. اذا كان لديك ميول اكاديمية، و تستطيع تحمل اعباء الدراسة، قد تكون البعثة انسب. اما ان كانت ظروفك تقتضي ان تستقر، او كنت ترغب بان تستقر في بلدك، و تؤسس عائلة و تبدأ مسيرتك المهنية فالوظيفة افضل.

نصيحتي لك اخي ان تدرس ظروفك من جميع الجوانب و تراعي ميولك و ظروفك و ان تستخير ثم تحزم امرك و الله يوفقك لما فيه خير الدنيا و الاخرة.


----------



## afreet (1 فبراير 2008)

*و الله محتار و مستغرب !!*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أخواني و أخواتي الأعضاء ... عندي سؤال مستغرب منه و محتار جداً وهو : 

ما هو الفرق بين كل من : 

1- الهندسة الصناعية ( Industrial Engineering ) ??

2- هندسة التصنيع ( Manufacturing Engineering ) ??

3- هندسة الإنتاج ( Production Engineering ) ?? 

أرجووواا الرد لأن لازم أتخصص ، و أي اكثر تخصص مطلوب في السعودية في جدة بذات ؟؟


----------



## Engineer 999 (6 فبراير 2008)

*مين ممكن يفيدني عن مستوى جامعة الاردن للعلوم والتكنولوجيا في الاردن*

يا جماعه انا ودي ادرس في الجامعه هذيي لكن ما ادري عن مستوى الدراسه فيها هل صعبه او سهله بالغه الانجليزية او بالغه العربيه .... طبعا دراستي ماجستير وكم سنه تتوقعون تاخذ مني عشان اخلص الماجستير سنه او سنتين وطبعا دراستي هندسه صناعيه اكيد مافي كلام .......... تكفون يا اخوان افيدوني


----------



## Engineer 999 (6 فبراير 2008)

عفوا يا اخوان ويا اخوات انا اقصد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية


----------



## شاارك (9 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم،، .. 

انا انشالله السنه اليايه بكمل دراستي بأمريكا و حاب أستفسر عن الهندسه الصناعيه بشكل عام لأنه انا محتار بين الهندسه الصناعيه أو انه أدرس محاسبه و تمويل .. 

يعني بعرف أي راتب أقوى .. ألترقيات .. المناصب الي ممكن أخذها . و شنو الأفضل الهندسة الصناعيه ولا التمويل و المحاسبه .. و انا من الكويت 

يعطيكم العافيه و ما تقصرون ..


----------



## صناعي1 (9 فبراير 2008)

شاارك قال:


> السلام عليكم،، ..
> 
> انا انشالله السنه اليايه بكمل دراستي بأمريكا و حاب أستفسر عن الهندسه الصناعيه بشكل عام لأنه انا محتار بين الهندسه الصناعيه أو انه أدرس محاسبه و تمويل ..
> 
> ...


 
الرجاء الكتابة بالفحصى


----------



## خالد بن عبد الرحمن (11 فبراير 2008)

*استفسارات ومساعده اذا تسمحوا لي*

السلام عليكم

انا طالب في السنه الأخيره من الثانوي انشا الله في المملكة العربية السعودية
و والصراحه هاذي الفتره احس نفسي اميل للهندسة الصناعيه بسبب كلام الناس عليها وانها مرره كويسه ومستقبلها كويس
بس انا حبيت تساعدوني بالي تقدروا عليه عن طريقة القبول في جامعة الملك سعود في الرياض-المملكة العربية السعودية ومتطلبات القبول في الكلية هاذي
ولو ممكن ابغا شرح مختصر عن طبيعة المواد في هذا التخصص وايش هي اصعب المواد
واي معلومات مختصرة وتقنعني في هذا التخصص اكثر
ولو مافي احراج احتاج اعرف مستقبل هذا التخصص كيف؟؟وايش نوعية الشركات الي تحتاج هذا التخصص ولو ممكن اعرف الرواتب تكون في حدود كم يعني مو اقل من كم؟؟

اعتذر على الإطاله وانشا الله ما ثقلت عليكم بس محتاج مساعدتكم والله
شكرا جميعا مقدما:34:


----------



## Roma_Ultras (12 فبراير 2008)

*مهم : ماهي مسميات الهندسة الصناعية ( لها اكثر من مسمى ! )*

السلام عليكم ...

الحقيقه انا جالس ابحث عن تخصص الهندسة الصناعية في الجامعات البريطانيه لدرجة البكالوريوس

و الي فهمته انه تخصص الهندسة الصناعية له ثلاث مسميات

*Industrial Engineering
system Engineering
Manufacturing Engineering*

هل انا على صواب ام لا ؟ واذا كان في اختلاف او اختلاف بسيط بين الثلاث اسماء ياليت اعرف ماهو الإختلاف .

وحسب علمي انه الـ system Engineering هي هندسة النظم .. 

فما هي علاقة هندسة النظم بالهندسة الصناعية !؟

واذا في احد عنده فكره عن افضل الجامعات في تخصص الهندسة الصناعية في انجلترا ؟

وشكراً:84:


----------



## محمد فوزى (12 فبراير 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62919.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76010.html


----------



## محمد فوزى (12 فبراير 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t57395.html


----------



## Roma_Ultras (12 فبراير 2008)

*نداء للمهندسيين الصناعيين الرجاء المساعدة*

السلام عليكم ..

بس ياليت تقولولي هل هذا التخصص يعتبر تخصص هندسة صناعية ؟!!

BEng (Hons) Mechanical & Manufacturing Engineering
UCAS Code/Course code:HH37
Mode of study: Full time or Sandwich (Optional) 
Duration: 3 or 4 YEARS 
Entry Requirements: 160 points to include 2x6 unit awards in Science, Maths or Technology subjects. Plus GCSE mathematics grade B or above, English and Combined Science/Physics grade C or above. (Accredited by the Institution of Engineering and Technology) 
This course has been accredited by the Institution of Mechanical Engineers (IMechE) and the Institution of Engineering Technology (IET) for Chartered Engineers (CEng) Status.

This course is designed for those with a desire to become an Incorporated Engineer (IEng) or to work in related areas. In addition, many engineering graduates are employed in a wide range of careers for the generic skills they develop during the course, such as team working, analytical and numeracy skills.

Mechanical engineers believe that their profession is the most diverse and exciting of all the engineering disciplines. Mechanical engineering is concerned with the design, development, installation, operation and maintenance of just about anything that has moveable parts. However, all products must be manufactured; hence manufacturing engineering skills will have been needed during their design, development and manufacture.

The Engineering Council define Incorporated Engineers (IEng) as being characterised by their ability to act as developers and practitioners of today's technology using both creativity and innovation. To this end, they maintain and manage applications of current and developing technology and may undertake engineering design, development, manufacture, construction and operation. Incorporated Engineers are variously engaged in technical and commercial management and possess effective interpersonal skills.

رابط الكلام :

http://www.port.ac.uk/courses/coursetypes/undergraduate/BEngHonsMechanicalManufacturingEngineering/


----------



## ramy_abdo (12 فبراير 2008)

ايه المطلوب يعنى عشان نقدر نساعد


----------



## Roma_Ultras (12 فبراير 2008)

المطلوب جواب على سؤالي !!
هل هذا التخصص يعتبر تخصص هندسة صناعية ؟!!


----------



## صناعي1 (13 فبراير 2008)

Engineer 999 قال:


> يا جماعه انا ودي ادرس في الجامعه هذيي لكن ما ادري عن مستوى الدراسه فيها هل صعبه او سهله بالغه الانجليزية او بالغه العربيه .... طبعا دراستي ماجستير وكم سنه تتوقعون تاخذ مني عشان اخلص الماجستير سنه او سنتين وطبعا دراستي هندسه صناعيه اكيد مافي كلام .......... تكفون يا اخوان افيدوني


 
اهلا بك اخي، و اتمنى لك التوفيق

الدراسة تحتاج من سنتين و نصف الى ثلاثة، حسب الهمة والظروف، و حسب المسار: رسالة ام شامل.

أرجو منك أخي الكتابة بالفصحى لغة القران احتراما للغتنا و تسهيلا للتواصل، و حياك الله.


----------



## عزوا (14 فبراير 2008)

*طلب معلومة ضرورية جدا عن اقسام الهندسة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

أخواني اخواتي الكرام 
ماهو الفرق بين قسمي
Mechanical engineering department
Manufacturing engineering department
احب ان اعرف هل القسمين تابعين لبعض او هناك فرق

رجاااااااء التوضيح بصورة مفصلة

ولكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## Roma_Ultras (15 فبراير 2008)

Mechanical engineering department : قسم الهندسة الميكانيكيه

Manufacturing engineering department : قسم هندسة التصنيع

وحسب علمي انه هندسة التصنيع تعتبر تحت شعبة الهندسة الميكانيكيه ولكنها استقلت واصبحت تخصص بمفردها في اكثر الجامعات


----------



## التوربين الصغير (17 مارس 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبعد .. فإن المستشار مؤتمن ولذلك أتمنى من الاخوان عدم تقديم النصيحه مجرده دون الأخذ في الإعتبارمقاييس طويلة المدى مثل1) مستقبل القسم الذي يتم إقتراحه على المستشير بعد أكثر من 15سنة على الاقل 2) تعدد مجالات مواصلة الدراسات العليا 3) إمكانات التخصص في عدد من الدول المجاوره مميزات التخصص من الناحية المادية ومن الناحية الوظيفية 4)والاهم من هذا كله مدى رغبة الطالب وميوله تجاه مواد التخصص الذي يتم التوجه إليه 
لذا نجد كثير من الشباب يمضون سنوات من أعمارهم في تخصص ثم يتحولن غلى اقسام اخرى وذلك بسبب سوء الإختيار أو بسبب مجاملة الوالد والوالده وكذلك الاخوان والاصدقاء والناتج أنه هو الخاسر الوحيد 
لذا أقول اعرف قدراتك وادرس مستقبل التخصص الذي تنوي الإلتحاق به واستشر ولكن يبقى القرار الاول والاخير بيدك بعد الله عز وجل


----------



## ايمن قطب (3 أبريل 2008)

*المواد الدراسية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
فى البداية احب ان ارحب بجميع الحاضرين
ثانيا انا قد درست مواد اريد ان اعرف الى اى مدى تدخل فى تخصص الهندسة الصناعية واى منها مواد هندسية ومواد جودة ومواد ادارية وهكذا والى اى تصنيف قد تنسب او الى اى تخصص فى حالة عدم توافقها مع الهندسة الصناعية ونسبة التوافق
وشكرا
تكنولوجيا التشغيل
الإحصاء الصناعي
تكنولوجيا التشكيل
بحوث عمليات
لغة إنجليزية
تنظيم صناعي (2)
حاسب آلي
لغة إنجليزية
آلات كهربية
السلامة والصحة المهنية
رقابة جودة إنتاج
صيانة دورية و وقائية
رسم دوائر كهربية
مشروع
تدريب ميداني
لغة إنجليزية
أساسيات الهندسة الميكانيكية
السلامة والصحة المهنية
رقابة جودة إنتاج
صيانة دورية و وقائية
مشروع
تدريب ميداني
تخطيط ومراقبة نظم إنتاج
الطرق الحديثة في الإنتاج
التشريعات الدولية للجودة
بحوث وكتابة التقارير
تدريب ميداني - تخصص المشروع
اختبارات المواد و المعايرة
مشـــروع
تحليل تكاليف الجودة
نظم معلومات الجودة
إدارة الجودة الشاملة
مشروع
علم نفس صناعي
تســـويق
اللغة الإنجليزية
الرياضيات
تشريعات صناعية
تكنولوجيا الصناعة
رسم هندسي
تدريب ميداني
ميكانيكا
مبادئ هندسة كهربية والكترونية
حاسبات الكترونية واستخداماتها
رسم هندسي
تدريب ميداني
أجهزة قياس وتحكم
تنظيم صناعي (1)
تطبيقات إلكترونية
شبكات نقل وتوزيع كهرباء
رسم دوائر كهربية (رسم هندسي)
مشروع
تدريب ميداني
دراسة جدوى المشروعات
مدخل في نظم الجودة
الضبط الإحصائي للجودة
قياسات مترولوجية و اختبارات
الاقتصاد الهندسي
محاسبة التكاليف الصناعية
هندسة و إدارة بيئة
مبادئ التصميم الميكانيكي
تنظيم صناعي (1)
تكنولوجيا الإنتاج
أساليب قياس
مشروع


----------



## اسم مخالف 13 (3 أبريل 2008)

مراحب بك يا سيدي الكريم
انا تخرجت من معهد كهرباء والميكانيك ودرست بعض من هذه الكتب
سيدي وانا الآن اعمل في مصنع
بالرغم من تواضع المصنع ولكن انك تحتاج الى فهم كيفية الربط بين جميع مواد التي درستها لكي تنجح
وبالتالي يجب عليك ان تفهم كل مادة درستها ومن ثم تربطها مع الأخرى لتنجح في عملك
وذلك حسب الموقف الذي يواجهك في العمل
وشكرا


----------



## ايمن قطب (4 أبريل 2008)

اخى الكريم هل معهد الكهرباء والميكانيكا يدخل ضمت تخصص الهندسة الصتاعية
هذا ما اريد معرفتة من كتابة المواد ما مدى تشابها مع القسم وما هو الأختلاف


----------



## سعيد الشملاوي (14 أبريل 2008)

hانا الان اعمل في شركة بناء مصانع كمشرف على العمال ولكن حب ان ادرس منازل في الهندسة فهل يتوفر هدا في السعودية في المنطقة الشرقية

مع العلم اريد ان اصبح construction manager
وياليت تفيدوني ويش التخصص المناسب لهده الوظيفة


----------



## محمد الألمعي (25 أبريل 2008)

سعيد الشملاوي قال:


> hانا الان اعمل في شركة بناء مصانع كمشرف على العمال ولكن حب ان ادرس منازل في الهندسة فهل يتوفر هدا في السعودية في المنطقة الشرقية
> 
> مع العلم اريد ان اصبح construction manager
> وياليت تفيدوني ويش التخصص المناسب لهده الوظيفة


 

ليس هناك اخي أي علوم تطبيقة تدرس في المملكة بنظام غير نظام لأنتظام ارجوا من الله ان يسدد خطاك ويثمر لك ثمرة جهدك


----------



## gearbox (27 أبريل 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة في اختيار وظيفتي بعد التدريب*

السلام عليكم
انا عايز اخد رايك في المفاضلة بين وظيفتين انا مهندس حديث التخرج و اشتغلت في مصنع steel fabrication
و بعد 3 شهور تدريب
امامي فرصتين اما
العمل كمهندس دراسات و عقود (لعمل عروض الاسعار و العقود و المناقصات) و ساكون في الادارة
او مهندس مكتب فني (لعمل اللوحات التفصيلية و التخطيط لزمن المشروع و دراسة اللوحات ) و ساكون في المصنع
ارجو مساعدتي في الاختيار من حيث الافضل في مجال الخبرة و فرص العمل​


----------



## zageng (28 أبريل 2008)

*خلاص هاتخرج وواقع في مشكلة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا تخصص هندسة صناعية جامعة الزقازيق ( مصر) ومحتار بين مجالين إثنين هما
1-lean six sigma 
2-logistic & supply chain 
والمشكلة أنا لدي نفس الحجم من المعلومات ونفس الكفاءة ونفس الميول وأود أن أحدد أحد المجالين 
أود المعرفة عن الإنتشار بالنسبة للمجالين والرواتب بالنسبة للمجالين في المنطقة العربية


----------



## أبعد من سهيل (29 أبريل 2008)

*الرجاء الفائده... للضروره القصوى*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احبتي الكرام اسعد الله جميع اوقاتكم 

بكل خير وعافيه ... بكل حق تشرفت بالانضمام 

لكم في هذا الصرح الرائع والمميز ...

انا طالب مبتعث الى استراليا لاكمال درجة البكالوريوس

واتيحت لي الفرصه لتغيير التخص ولقد اخبرني احد اصدقائي

عن تخصص هندسة أنظمة الحاسوب الصناعيه Industrial Computer Systems 

Engineering

وبكل حق لااعرف عن هذا التخصص اي شي ... اريد منكم فضلاً

وليس امراً اخباري المزيد عن هذا التخصص وباي مجال سأعمل 

مستقبلاً .. وهل هو من التخصصات الهندسيه القويه ؟

وشكرا

ابعد من سهيل ​


----------



## صناعي1 (29 أبريل 2008)

أبعد من سهيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> احبتي الكرام اسعد الله جميع اوقاتكم ​
> بكل خير وعافيه ... بكل حق تشرفت بالانضمام ​
> لكم في هذا الصرح الرائع والمميز ...​
> ...


اهلا و مرحبا بك اخي.

يبدو من اسم التخصص انه يتعلق بانظمة الحاسوب الخاصة بالتطبيقات الصناعية مثل البرامج التي تتحكم بخطوط الانتاج و الماكينات او انظمة التصنيع المتكامل بالحاسوب، لكن ان اردت تفاصيل اكثر يمكنك ان تدخل الى مواقع الجامعات الاسترالية و الاطلاع على الخطة الدراسية عندها ستأخذ فكرة كاملة عن التخصص.


----------



## ahmadhbd (8 مايو 2008)

الله يوفق الجميع
لأانو بالنسبة لعنا في سورية الوضع مسخرة 
أنا مهندس صناعي وحاليا اعمل في الدولة في محطة ضخمة لتوليد الكهرباء
في البداية واجهت صعوبة بس بعدين ولله الحمد محوت أميتي في مجال التوليد الكهربائي وحاليا اموري ماشية


----------



## عبزول (16 مايو 2008)

*ممكن ؟ شو ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هل من الممكن ان يعمل المهندس الصناعي في شركات المقولات والانشاءات؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## e_mba (21 مايو 2008)

*سؤال عن دراسة الدكتوراة*

السلام عليكم...
ماهي الجامعات التي يمكنني مواصلة دراستي فيها لمرحلة الدكتوراة بدون تفرغ by research في مجال الهندسة الصناعية.
شاكرا تعاونكم .
والسلام عليكم​ 
:81:​


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (13 يونيو 2008)

والله يا أخى العزيز انا بالطبع لا اعرف ظروف العمل فى دولة الامارات الحبيبة
ولكن هنا فى مصر أعتقد ان مجال العمل كمهندس مدنى أفضل أنا اقول هذا على الرغم من كونى مهندس ميكانيكا
ولكن من وجهة نظرى رواتب مهنسى مدنى (كمتوسط عام ) أفضل من مهندسى ميكانيكا
وبارك الله للجميع ورزقنا جميعا من حلال - ومع ذلك لو عاد الزمن بى للخلف فسوف اتخصص فى مجال ميكانيكا
لاننى بالفعل احبه ... لذا أرى ان من الافضل ان ندرس ما نحب وما نعتقد اننا سنجيد فيه والارزاق على الله
ولكن علينا ان ننمى مهاراتنا ومعلوماتنا باستمرار مهما كان التخصص - بالمناسبة الرزق ليس فقط هو الراتب الشهرى
كما تعرف بالطبع يا أخى !


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (13 يونيو 2008)

الافضل عند اختيار تخصص الدراسة ان نتخصص وندرس ما نحب بغض النظر عن سوق العمل الان او المتوقع فيما بعد
مثلا:
نحن نتحدث عن وجود تطور عمرانى وتوسعات انشائية فى بعض الدول ... ربما يدفع هذا البعض الى دراسة الهندسة المدنية
حتى وهو لا يحب هذا التخصص .... فكيف الحال اذن اذا تخرج هذا الشخص واصبح مهندس مدنى فاشل لا يحب عمله .
تمام مثل ان يكون ابى طبيب وان لا احب الطب ... ويدفعنى ابى لدراسة الطب لارث عيادته مثلا ... فكيف الحال لو اصبحت طبيب فاشل ... الم يكن من الفضل ان اكون مدرس ناجح او محاسب بارع مثلاً
لذا دعونا نتخصص فيما نحب ونعتقد اننا سوف ننجح فيه .
ان يوم واحد يمر على الانسان وهو يعمل فى وظيفة لايحبها يجعله يتمنى لو عاد به الزمن ليدرس شئ يحبه ويبدع فيه 
هذا هو ما اعتقده ... أصلح الله حالنا جميعا


----------



## أبو ناهد (14 يونيو 2008)

أيها الأخوة الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البداية أنا مهندس ميكانيكي خريج 2005-2006 م وأعمل حاليا مشرف للإنتاج وهذه هي الفرصة الأولى لي بالمشاركة في هذا المنتدى المبارك الذي أسئل الله عز وجل أنا يبارك لنا فية وأشكر حقيقة جميع المشاركين فية على هذه الروح التي تدل على حب الأخرين وتقديم المعونة لهم وبالله التوفيق
حقيقة في وجه نظري أن التخصص لا يحدد عن طريق مجالات العمل وأيهما له رواج أكثر فالأرزاق بيد الله عز وجل ولكن في وجه نظري أن الشخص هو الذي يحدد التخصص الذي يريده بما يتناسب مع قدراته وميوله الشخصية حتى يستطيع أن يبدع في المجال الذي التحق به فكم من شاب التحق بتخصص له طلب في السوق ولكنه لم يتوفر له فرصة عمل وأنت يا أخي نصيحة لك وللجميع إبحثوا عن التخصص الذي سوف تبدع فيه وكأنك مع الدراسة تمارس هوايتك الشخصية والتحق بالكلية التي ترى أنك سوف تبدع ولو كانت ليس لها طلب في السوق ولا تنظر الى الدراسة على أنها في الأخير ورقة لكي تعمل بها فالدراسة الجامعية أعم وأشمل من ذالك والأمة تحتاج الى الناس المبدعين


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن أشرف (14 يونيو 2008)

*السودان*

انا طالب ادرس ميكانيكا المستوى الثالث 
واجهتني مشكلة في التخصص 
هل الافضل الانتاج ام البور 
لانو نحن في السودان يقولون الافضل بور 
ارجوا من الاخوة الكرام الافادة الله يجزيكم الجنة


----------



## صناعي1 (26 يونيو 2008)

أبوعبدالرحمن أشرف قال:


> انا طالب ادرس ميكانيكا المستوى الثالث
> واجهتني مشكلة في التخصص
> هل الافضل الانتاج ام البور
> لانو نحن في السودان يقولون الافضل بور
> ارجوا من الاخوة الكرام الافادة الله يجزيكم الجنة


 
اخي الكريم، استفسر ممن هم في ميدان العمل في بلدك فهم اقدر على فهم متطلبات سوق العمل، و نتمنى من الاعضاء الذين لديهم خبرة في السودان الافادة.


----------



## م/تركي (2 يوليو 2008)

*المهندس صناعي ومجال الطيران ...!!!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اخواني انا مهندس صناعي حديث التخرج و اعمل الآن في شركة متخصصة في مجال الطيران وتم تعييني كـ reliability engineer

وانا اريد ان اثبت وجودي في هذا المجال أتمنى أن تعطوني الأشياء التي استطيع أن ابدأ بها طريقي في العمل 
واريد اقتراحاتكم بحكم اني جديد على العمل ومجال الطيران بشكل عام علما بان الشركه لديها انواع مختلفة من الطائرات بوينق وايرباص 

شاكر لكم تعاونكم


----------



## الهندسة حبي الاول (2 يوليو 2008)

أنا والله يا أخ وهم نفس همك


محتار بس أيش أتخصص 
هندسة أتصالات - ولا هندسة طبية - ولا هندسة اتصالات 

مع العلم أني مقيم في المملكة العربية السعودية 


آمل أفادتكم بأسرع وقت


----------



## م/تركي (4 يوليو 2008)

م/تركي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> اخواني انا مهندس صناعي حديث التخرج و اعمل الآن في شركة متخصصة في مجال الطيران وتم تعييني كـ Reliability Engineer
> ...




مافيه احد عنده اقتراح او مساعدة :81:


----------



## على هدى المصطفى (13 يوليو 2008)

*pneumatic eng*

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد لى وظيفة مهندس نيوماتيك


----------



## كهرباء مصر (21 يوليو 2008)

ahmadhbd قال:


> الله يوفق الجميع
> لأانو بالنسبة لعنا في سورية الوضع مسخرة
> أنا مهندس صناعي وحاليا اعمل في الدولة في محطة ضخمة لتوليد الكهرباء
> في البداية واجهت صعوبة بس بعدين ولله الحمد محوت أميتي في مجال التوليد الكهربائي وحاليا اموري ماشية




اولا اريد ان اسأل ما معنى مهندس صناعي ؟
ثانيا ما نوع الصعوبات التي واجهتها هل هي صعوبات علمية ام صعوبات في التعامل مع الفنيين ام ماذا

علما باني لازت طالب بكليه الهندسة قسم كهرباء قوى .
وتقبلوا خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق والفلاح

أحمد مجدي


----------



## كهرباء مصر (21 يوليو 2008)

senior-ie قال:


> لو اخترت مدني وانت دايما تحاول تحط نفسك في المجال اللي انت قريب منه
> 
> قضي الامر !!
> 
> ...







على فكره انا اعرف طالب بقسم مدني وبيشتغل وبيدرس في نفس الوقت أمال لما يتخرج هيعمل اية


----------



## خالد1402 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*ضلمت أيه المهندس الصناعي*

أخواني وأخواتي 

من الجميل أن يفتخر الإنسان بما ينتسب إليه أو العكس وأنا أفتخر أنني أنتسب للهندسة الصناعية وخريجي عام 2005 إلا ان الموضوع الذي يؤرقني بأنني دخلت أحد الشركات الشبه حكومية وأن تعليمي يتعداهم بشكل كبير ولا يقارن كما أن الكثير من زملائي وأصدقاء الدراسة توجهو إلى التوجه المالي أكثر من الفني حيث أن الملاحظ بأن الشخص المالي أعلى الرواتب من المهندس العامل في الادارة او غيرها ولهذا فأحببت أن أطرح بعض الأسأله عليكم 

ماهي أفضل بيئة عمل للمهندس الصناعي؟

هل يستطيع أن يغير مجاله من مجال إلا أخرخلال السنوات الثلاث الأولى ؟ومامدى تقبل الشركات السعودية في بهذا الخصوص؟


أخوكم خالد


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
كما تفضلت انفا ان دولة الامارات في تقدم انشائي معماري وصناعي لذلك كلا من التخصصين مهم ولكن الهندسة الصناعية مجالها اوسع ولكنها حديثة في العالم العربي اما الهندسة المدنية مجالها اديق نسبيا من الصناعية ولكنها قديمة ولها فرص عمل اكثر .
في النهاية اختر ما تحب وما تبدع به وتبرع.
المهندس الصناعي البطة
Ind.eng.duck


----------



## ذكرى11 (22 أغسطس 2008)

مرحبا انافيالسنة الرابعة من هدا التخصص وهو تخصص اكتر من حلو بسالمشكلةانيما بعرف لحد الان شو مجال المهندس الصناعي في المستشفى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## وديع المخلافي (22 أغسطس 2008)

انا طالب في الهندسة الصناعية جامعة تعز(اليمن)اريد اسأل ما مهام المهندس الصناعي في الشركات الخدمية وما هي الاساليب التي تميز المهندس عن غيره في الاداره


----------



## mrcomputer (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ,
اخواني الأعزاء لو في مجال تحكولي الفرق بين ادارة الأعمال والهندسة الصناعية حيث بلاحظ انو جميع المهندسين الصناعين بعملو ماجستير ودوكتراه في ادارة الأعمال ؟؟
انا عندي اسألة كثيرة عن الموضوع بس حاب اول شي اتنور بهاي المعلومة ؟؟ 
انا طالب جامعي رح أكون سنة اولى انشألله 
منير من الأردن


----------



## عزت محمد احمد حسن (30 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم/ احب اقول لك ان الهندسة الصناعية اصبحت هى مستقبل الهندسة حيث تجمع ما بين علوم الادارة و علوم الهندسة الاصيلة . بعد حصولك على هذة العلوم ستنجد نفسك مدرك امور عديدة منها ( كيفية ادارة المشروعات الضخمة ادارة جيدة مع الحفاظ على مواردها-مدرك للعلوم الجودة و ادارة خطوط الانتاج وغير ذلك بكثير) اما بالنسبة الى الدولة التى تعيش فيها تعتبر من اهم الدول الطالبة لهذا المجال حتى الان ( معلومه انا مهندس صناعية


----------



## فايزصالح (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*اسئله عامه في الهندسة وياليت تجاوبوني عليها*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شهر مبارك عليكم واعاده الله علينا وانتم واحبائكم في احسن حال 

انا عندي استفسااار وياليت من حكم خبرتكم واممارستكم للهندسه الصناعيه تجاوبوني عليييه 

انا حااب ادخل مجال الهندسة الصناعية , لكن انا متخوف انه يكون صعب علي , لان الصراحه احس انه مؤهلاتي مي ذاك الزود

فياليت تقولولي اذا انا حاب ادخل التخصص هل سوف يكون صعب علي ؟؟ 

واش هيا طبيعه المواد الدراسيه في الهندسه ؟؟

وياليت تقولولي من حيث مستقبلها الوظيفي ؟

وهل تنصحوني اني ادرس الهندسة في الخارج يعني مثلا كندا او بريطانيا ؟؟ او هناك دلوه افضل لدراسه الهندس ؟؟ 

واتمنى اني اكون ما اطلت عليكم 

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## عيسى الطنيجي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا خريج دبلوم ميكاترونيكس من كلية التقنيق في الامارات اود ان اكمل دراستي في اي جامعة من الدول العربية ارجوا منكم المساعدة


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا شباب
انا طالب سنة اولى هندسة صناعية..ادرس في الجامعة الاردنية
بصراحة...الجميع ينصحني بالتحويل الى الهندسة المدنية على اعتبار وجود فرص عمل متعددة وفي جميع بلدان العالم
اما من ناحيتي فانا افضل الهندسة الصناعية
فماذا تقترحون علي

ارجو الرد..


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*ما الفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية وهندسة العوامل الانسانية*

السلام عليكم
اردت ان استفسر عن نقطة هامة جدا 
وهي ما هو الفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية وهندسة العوامل الانسانية وهل كل واحده هي تخصص منفرد بحد ذاته ام لا...

ارجو الافادة


----------



## الهندسة الحقيقية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلا عليكم 
اريد ان استفسر عن التخصص
انا الفصل هادا تخصصت مدني لكن لم احب المساحة.. فحولت الي الهندسة الصناعية
وكذلك لم اجد فيها ما احب.. وافكر في التحويل الى الهندسة البيئية

ماذا تنصحونني من حيث سهولة ايجاد عمل بعد التخرج والاسهل نوعا ما من غيرها

وشكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مايسترو صناعي قال:


> مرحبا شباب
> انا طالب سنة اولى هندسة صناعية..ادرس في الجامعة الاردنية
> بصراحة...الجميع ينصحني بالتحويل الى الهندسة المدنية على اعتبار وجود فرص عمل متعددة وفي جميع بلدان العالم
> اما من ناحيتي فانا افضل الهندسة الصناعية
> ...


 
تحية أخي الكريم

حاليا الهندسة المدنية تشهد طلبا كبيرا بفعل التزايد الكبير في الاستثمارات في قطاعات الانشاءات و الاسكان، ربما يتباطأ الطلب في المستقبل و هذا يجب ان تسأل أهل الاختصاص عن ذلك. أما الهندسة الصناعية فالطلب عليها جيد نسبيا و لكنه اقل من المدني بالتأكيد و الطلب مستقر نوعا ما و انا اتوقع ان الطلب اما ان يزيد او على الاقل لن يتراجع و العلم دائما عند الله عز وجل.

دائما ارجع الى فكرة ان الرزق من عند الله و ليس مرتبط بالوظيفة او التخصص و لا تنس ان تراعي ميولك الشخصية في تحديد مجال الدراسة و تذكر ان المجتهد و الذي يتعب و يطور نفسه سيجد بإذن فرصة ممتازة حتى و ان كان هناك منافسة شديدة في سوق العمل.

و أجدني لا أرى لك أفضل من أن تصلي صلاة الاستخارة و تحزم أمرك و تتوكل على الله.


----------



## صناعي1 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مايسترو صناعي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اردت ان استفسر عن نقطة هامة جدا
> وهي ما هو الفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية وهندسة العوامل الانسانية وهل كل واحده هي تخصص منفرد بحد ذاته ام لا...
> 
> ارجو الافادة


 
هندسة العوامل البشرية عبارة عن فرع من الهندسة الصناعية و هي تعنى بالانسان في بيئة العمل.


----------



## همس الفراشات (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*صناعيه ام انتاج*

سلام عليكم

انا طالبه في المرحله الثالثه هندسه الانتاج والمعادن من العراق يوجد لدينا في المرحله الثالثه الاختصاصات اولا انتاج ثم معادن وصناعيه ولنا حريه الاختيار حسب المعدل والرغبه عند الاختصاص 
وانا في حاله حيره شديده لان انا راغبه في الصناعيه ودخلت للمنتدى يربطوا الصناعيه بشغلاتاداريه وللعلم قريت كل ماهوموجود عن الصناعيه 
ولكن الجميع يقول لي الانتاج افضل وبه مستقبل افضل بالخارج 
فياربت ولو بكلمه تشجعوني على التخصص الي اختص بي

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد فوزى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

تشجعى واكملى ما تحبين التخصص فية وبالنسبة للنواحى الادارية فهى فى كل التخصصات فالمهندس هو مدير قبل كل شىء ينظم العمل ويحل المشاكل بطريقة سريعة واقتصادية


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اعضاء الملتقى المحترمين,,,
السلام عليكم ,,,
انا مهندس صناعي تخرجت من سنتين تقريبا من الجامعة الاردنية بتفوق والحمد لله
وبخصوص مجالات العمل لهذا التخصص فهي كثيرة جدا...
مثل:
- تخطيط الانتاج في المصانع وهي ممتعة جدا ويتوجب عليك ترتيب اولويات الانتاج وتأمين متطلباتة والعمل على التنسيق بين الاقسام المختلفة بالمصنع...
وكذلك تحديد مواعيد تسليم الطلبيات بعد ترتيبها ... وحل بعض المشاكل المتعلقة بتخطيط الانتاج
وضع خطط سنوية... وشهرية واسبوعية او حسب متطلبات العمل
وكثير من المواضيع المتعلقة بالتخطيط....

- ضبط الجودة: وتكون بتطبيق الشروط اللازمة لضمان جودة المنتج ووضع طرق للمحافظة عليها من نماذج وتدقيقات على العمل

- مهندس مبيعات: للقيام باستقبال الطلبيات وتسعيرها واعطاء عروض الاسعار اللازمة له... ومتابعة الزبون واجابتة عن اي تسائل عن الطلبيات والتأكد من رضاه قبل وبعد استلام البضاعة

- الشركات الاستشارية ودراسة المشاريع

وغيرها الكثير....

ودمتم


----------



## صناعي1 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اياد الفلسطيني قال:


> اعضاء الملتقى المحترمين,,,
> السلام عليكم ,,,
> انا مهندس صناعي تخرجت من سنتين تقريبا من الجامعة الاردنية بتفوق والحمد لله
> وبخصوص مجالات العمل لهذا التخصص فهي كثيرة جدا...
> ...


 
شكرا على المشاركة المفيدة، و نتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## MIMINA (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*كيف هي الهندسة الصناعية في الميدان ?*

السلام عليكم
كنت اود ان اعرف هل ما تتدرسونه في الهندسة الصناعية ممل:4::4::4:.
وكيف يتم العمل بعد التخرج هل بالجلوس في المكتب وعدم الخروج منه طيلة النهار ام على العكس 
اي هل في الميدان هي تطبقية:1::7: ام نظرية:32::32::32::80::80:


----------



## MIMINA (28 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام
لماذا لم يرد احد عن سؤالي لم يتبق الكثير من الوقت للقيام باختيارالتخصص وانا مترددة بين الالكترونيك والهندسة الصناعية فارجوكم المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## MIMINA (3 نوفمبر 2008)

لم اتلقى اجابة حتى الان!!!!!!!!!!كنت انتظر الكثير من هذا المنتدى!!!!!!!اين هم المهندسون الصناعيون هل هم مشغولون بالعمل??????????????????


----------



## صناعي1 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا الموضوع قد يجيب على كثير من التساؤلات و عذرا على التأخير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62919.html


----------



## MIMINA (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليك
شكرا على الاجابة غير انه سبق ان اطلعت عن هدا الموضوع وانا كنت بحاجة الى معرفة راى المتخصص في الهندسة الصناعية لانه عندنا في الجزائر يقال انها من احسن التخصصات غير انني اريد معرفة الرائ الذين هم في هذا التخصص


----------



## صناعي1 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

اتمنى من الاخوة في الجزائر المساعدة


----------



## جعفر طرفي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

هل ممن الممكن ان مساعدة توضيحية حول ادارة المشاريع التكلفة في المشروع الى اصحاب الاختصاص


----------



## المهندسه نرمين (8 نوفمبر 2008)

_كلامكم زي الفل انا طالبه لسه في الفرقه الاولي هند سه صناعيه بجامعه الزقاازيق_
_شكلكو مهتميين كويس بالقسم ده _
_حسستوني بالامل في بكره_


----------



## zageng (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*خريج جديد صناعية الزقازيق*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالنسبة للمهندسين الجدد اللي دخلوا صناعية وخاصة صناعية الزقازيق أود أن أقول إنه بالفعل قسم رائع ولكن هناك مشكلة كبيرة أنا كثير من المواد تتغير بسبب أن القسم لسه جديد وإحنا واجهنا ده فبالتالي لكي تستطيع أن تحصل علي الرجات وتجيب تقدير كويس يجب أن تلتزم باللي موجود واللي شرحه الدكتور 
أما بالنسبة للتخصص والفهم فأنصحكم بأن تهتموا بالمواد التخصصية خاصة OR & statistics مع الدكتورة محاسن وطقم المعيدين الرائع هذا بالنسبة للسنتين الأولتين 
أيضا ملحوظة أود أن أؤكد عليها بأن مجالات شغلنا لن تظهر إلا في السنة الثالثة ولكن كما قلت أن أساس شغلنا كله هو الإحصاء وبحوث العمليات فنرجوا الإهتمام 
بالنسبة لطلبة أولي عندكم مادة رائعة إسمها مدخل الهندسة الصناعية إهتموا بها جيدا وصوروا كتابها لأنكم هترجعوا له كتير بعد كده وهو بيضم معظم شغلنا بصورة مختصرة 
إن شاء الله في المرة القادمة لو حد عنده لبس في حاجة أو عايز يعرف حاجة أنا علي أتم الإستعداد في الإفادة لزمايلنا وهرد علي تساؤلتكم


----------



## لماذا؟ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*دراسة الماجستير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اخواني انا مهندس انتاج واريد منكم مساعدتي ومساعدة غيري ممن لهم الرغبة في تكملة الماجستير
الذي يكون اكبر هم لمن يريد دراسة الماجستير هو اختيارالتخصص الدقيق للماجستير
فا ارجوا ممن لهم الخبره في ذلك التفضل في طرح مالديهم 
او من له صديق يدرس الماجستير يضع لنا التخصص
حيث انني اواجه صعوبه في الاختيار بين عدة تخصصات التى سوف اطرحها
========================================
manufacturing process 
project management 
quality control 
Master of Engineering Management
Quality management
Operational Research
Manufacturing & Management 
Industrial Engineering 
production Engineering 
Manufacturing Systems
Quality & Reliability


----------



## م/ أحمد س (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*مهندس كهرباء : هذا ما فهمته عن الهندسة الصناعية !! .. مع مجموعة أسئلة ؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... وكل عام أنتم بصحة وسلامة​ 
كل الشكر للقائمين على المنتدى الرائع وبالأخص لأعضاء قسم الهندسة الصناعية على المعلومات التعريفية القيمة بالهندسة الصناعية .

وأحب أن أعرف بنفسي : تخصصي هو هندسة كهربائية تخصص قوى وأنوي بمشيئة الله إكمال الماجستير .. وبعد أن تعرفت على الهندسة الصناعية أحببت أن أكمل فيه .. تعرفت على الكثير من المعلومات من خلال هذا المنتدى عن الهندسة الصناعية وأستطيع أن ألخصها حسب فهمي (حتى تصوبوني إن أخطأت) بأنه علم يربط بين الإدارة والمشروع أيا كان نوعه ، وإن كان يركز بشكل أكبر على النواحي الإدارية مع ضرورة الإحاطة بالأساسيات الفنية للمشروع بغرض زيادة الإنتاج ، الكفاءة والتطوير. كما أن للهندسة الصناعية عدد من المسميات منها هندسة النظم وتقع كلها تحت مظلة الهندسة الميكانيكية في بعض الجامعات .

_أما عن الأسئلة :_
ألا يوجد تداخل بين الهندسة الصناعية وبين هندسة الإدارة engineering management أو إدارة المشروع project management ؟ وما هي أوجه الإختلاف بينهما ؟
مع العلم أني حاولت معرفة ذلك من خلال رابط الإدارة الهندسية من نفس الموقع ولكن أجد لم أي تعريف لإدارة الهندسة أو إدارة المشروع .
كل ما استطعت معرفته من خلال بحثي أن إدارة الهندسة وإدارة المشروع أنهما تندرجان ضمن التخصصات الفرعية للهندسة الصناعية ، إذا ماهي التخصصات الفرعية للهندسة الصناعية وما طبيعة الدراسة فيها ومجالات عملها ؟ ثم ما التخصص الفرعي المناسب لي كمهندس كهرباء في رسالة الماجستير ؟
والسؤال الأخير .. من خلال المعلومات الموجودة في هذا المنتدى علمت أن تخصص الهندسة الصناعية له علاقة بكل التخصصات الهندسية وغير الهندسية ، والسؤال ما مدى الفائدة لو أكملت كمهندس كهرباء الماجستير في تخصص الهندسة الصناعية من الناحية الإكاديمية ، بمعنى آخر هل يستفيد من يعمل في حقل التعليم للهندسة الكهربائية من شهادة وعلم الهندسة الصناعية في مجال عمله التعليمي أم لا وما مدى هذه الإستفادة ؟


ولكم جزيل الشكر .. جوزيتم الجنة .. وآسف على الإطالة .. والسلام عليكم​


----------



## م/ أحمد س (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ياجماعة المهندسين وينكم ..

معقولة ما أحد عنده إجابة ولوعلى سؤال واحد بس .. طيب تعليق على الأقل

عموماً .. أنا في الإنتظار


----------



## صناعي1 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

م/ أحمد س قال:


> ياجماعة المهندسين وينكم ..
> 
> معقولة ما أحد عنده إجابة ولوعلى سؤال واحد بس .. طيب تعليق على الأقل
> 
> عموماً .. أنا في الإنتظار


 
تعليق بسيط، الصبر طيب


----------



## صناعي1 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

حياك الله اخي أحمد


م/ أحمد س قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... وكل عام أنتم بصحة وسلامة​
> 
> كل الشكر للقائمين على المنتدى الرائع وبالأخص لأعضاء قسم الهندسة الصناعية على المعلومات التعريفية القيمة بالهندسة الصناعية .
> 
> وأحب أن أعرف بنفسي : تخصصي هو هندسة كهربائية تخصص قوى وأنوي بمشيئة الله إكمال الماجستير .. وبعد أن تعرفت على الهندسة الصناعية أحببت أن أكمل فيه .. تعرفت على الكثير من المعلومات من خلال هذا المنتدى عن الهندسة الصناعية وأستطيع أن ألخصها حسب فهمي (حتى تصوبوني إن أخطأت) بأنه علم يربط بين الإدارة والمشروع أيا كان نوعه ، وإن كان يركز بشكل أكبر على النواحي الإدارية مع ضرورة الإحاطة بالأساسيات الفنية للمشروع بغرض زيادة الإنتاج ، الكفاءة والتطوير. كما أن للهندسة الصناعية عدد من المسميات منها هندسة النظم وتقع كلها تحت مظلة الهندسة الميكانيكية في بعض الجامعات .


 
كلام صحيح و لكن، الهندسة الصناعية مستقلة بذاتها و ان تم ضمها خطأ تحت مظلة الهندسة الميكانيكية


م/ أحمد س قال:


> _أما عن الأسئلة :_
> ألا يوجد تداخل بين الهندسة الصناعية وبين هندسة الإدارة engineering Management أو إدارة المشروع project Management ؟ وما هي أوجه الإختلاف بينهما ؟
> مع العلم أني حاولت معرفة ذلك من خلال رابط الإدارة الهندسية من نفس الموقع ولكن أجد لم أي تعريف لإدارة الهندسة أو إدارة المشروع .
> كل ما استطعت معرفته من خلال بحثي أن إدارة الهندسة وإدارة المشروع أنهما تندرجان ضمن التخصصات الفرعية للهندسة الصناعية ، إذا ماهي التخصصات الفرعية للهندسة الصناعية وما طبيعة الدراسة فيها ومجالات عملها ؟ ثم ما التخصص الفرعي المناسب لي كمهندس كهرباء في رسالة الماجستير ؟
> ...


 

هندسة الادارة تعنى بادارة العمل الهندسي و قيادة فرق العمل الهندسية، و هي بذلك لها علاقة نوعا ما مع الهندسة الصناعية
بالنسبة لادارة المشاريع فهي متعلقة بادارة نشاطات المشاريع و هي تستخدم اساليب خاصة فيما يتعلق بالجدولة و التخطيط. 
ادارة المشاريع تتطلب كما قلت معرفة بالعلوم المتعلقة بالمشروع نفسه، على سبيل المثال يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الانشائي مهندسا مدنيا و دراسة ادارة المشاريع لا تكفي وحدها عادة لادارة اي مشروع. و يتم تدريس ادارة المشاريع في تخصصات مثل الهندسة المدنية و الهندسة الصناعية و علم الحاسوب اضافة لادارة الاعمال.

يمكن النظر الى ادارة المشاريع كجزء من الهندسة الصناعية و الهندسة الصناعية اوسع فهي تغطي مواضيع اوسع مثل ادارة خطوط الانتاج و ادارة المنشات الصناعية و هو ما لا تشمله ادارة المشاريع.


اما عن الفائدة التي تحملها الهندسة الصناعية للمهندس الكهربائي، فهذا يتوقف على امور عديدة مثل ما هي الخطط المستقبلية و ما هو الهدف من الدراسة.

في الحقيقة لم افهم الجملة تماما
بمعنى آخر هل يستفيد من يعمل في حقل التعليم للهندسة الكهربائية من شهادة وعلم الهندسة الصناعية في مجال عمله التعليمي أم لا وما مدى هذه الإستفادة ؟

اي هل انت تعلم في المجال التعليمي ام ماذا؟

بشكل عام الهندسة الصناعية تتعلق بادارة جميع انواع الموارد بالشكل الامثل و المتكامل للوصول الى افضل انتاجية و جودة ممكنة باستخدام التحليل العلمي للمشاكل و توظيف الطرق الرياضية و الكمية للوصول الى القرارات الصحيحة.

من خلال هذا التعريف يمكنك ان تحدد بشكل مبدئي مدى مواءمة الهندسة الصناعية لاهدافك.

اتمنى ان اكون قدمت بعض الفائدة و انا مستعد لاي استفسارات اخرى.


----------



## م/ أحمد س (18 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكر تواصلك ياباش مهندس ...



صناعي1 قال:


> هندسة الادارة تعنى بادارة العمل الهندسي و قيادة فرق العمل الهندسية، و هي بذلك لها علاقة نوعا ما مع الهندسة الصناعية


 
في الحقيقية أحتاج للكثير من المعلومات عن الفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية وهندسة الإدارة وإدارة الأعمال وهندسة التصنيع حتى أستطيع أن اختار بدقة مجال التخصص للماجستير .



صناعي1 قال:


> في الحقيقة لم افهم الجملة تماما
> بمعنى آخر هل يستفيد من يعمل في حقل التعليم للهندسة الكهربائية من شهادة وعلم الهندسة الصناعية في مجال عمله التعليمي أم لا وما مدى هذه الإستفادة ؟
> 
> اي هل انت تعلم في المجال التعليمي ام ماذا؟


نعم ، أنا أعمل حاليا في مجال التدريس ولكني جديد في هذا المجال كما أنني حديث التخرج .

أشكرك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*أيهما أفضل للمهندس : ماستر في الإدارة الهندسية أم في إدارة الأعمال ؟*

*أو بمعنى آخر ،

أنا مهندس لي خبرة تقريبا 9 سنوات .. و بإذن الله نويت أدرس ماستر في أمريكا - إن الله وفق و قبلت في إحدى الجامعات - .

فيا ترى .. ماستر الإدارة الهندسية .. ما الوظائف او المناصب او المجالات التي يؤهلني لها ؟

و كذلك نفس الأمر بالنسبة لماستر إدارة الأعمال .*​

*وضعت الموضوع في هذا القسم لتقارب تخصصي الهندسة الصناعية مع الإدارة الهندسية

و شكرا*


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السؤال بطريقة أخرى

أعتقد ان تخصص إدارة الأعمال MBA أكثر شهرة من الإدارة الهندسية Engineering management و ربما يعود ذلك بسبب أن تخصص الإدارة الهندسية تخصص جديد مقارنة بإدارة الأعمال التي لها نحو قرن من الزمان .

*سؤالي عن الأفضلية للمهندس .. هل يدخل في مسار الإدارة الهندسية و الذي يؤهله للإدارة في بيئة تقنية هندسية .. أم يدخل في مسار إدارة الأعمال الأكثر شهرة بالرغم من أنها مخصصة لأمور الـ business خصوصا أنها الأكثر شهرة و ربما الأكثر تقديرا عند الشركات ؟*


----------



## صناعي1 (21 يناير 2009)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> السؤال بطريقة أخرى
> 
> أعتقد ان تخصص إدارة الأعمال mba أكثر شهرة من الإدارة الهندسية engineering management و ربما يعود ذلك بسبب أن تخصص الإدارة الهندسية تخصص جديد مقارنة بإدارة الأعمال التي لها نحو قرن من الزمان .
> 
> *سؤالي عن الأفضلية للمهندس .. هل يدخل في مسار الإدارة الهندسية و الذي يؤهله للإدارة في بيئة تقنية هندسية .. أم يدخل في مسار إدارة الأعمال الأكثر شهرة بالرغم من أنها مخصصة لأمور الـ business خصوصا أنها الأكثر شهرة و ربما الأكثر تقديرا عند الشركات ؟*




لا يوجد جواب واحد قاطع.
هذا يعتمد على مخططاتك لما بعد الماجستير.
اذا كنت تريد ان تحصل على وظيفة في مستوى متقدم في المجال التقني مثل مدير عمليات/مدير صيانة فالافضل مسار الادارة الهندسية

اما اذا كنت تحلم بوظيفة من ذات طبيعة ادارية او استراتيجية مثل "مدير عام" فالافضل ادارة الاعمال ففيها جوانب في الادارة وخاصة المواضيع المتعلقة بالمحاسبة و التمويل و التخطيط الاستراتيجي.

و الله الموفق


----------



## رائد صناعي (21 يناير 2009)

يوجد احصائيه عالميه تؤكد انا راتب المهندس الصناعي هو اعلا راتب من بين كل المهندسين


----------



## بقايا ذكريات (23 يناير 2009)

*انا في حيرة من امري يامهندسين*

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير
اخواني الاعزاء اود الاستفسار عن الجامعات الماليزية التي تدرس تخصص بكالريوس هندسة صناعية
هل لها مسمى اخر او تدخل ضمن الهندسة الميكانيكية كما في هذا الرابط وهل يوجد اختلاف
http://web.utm.my/tncap/images/stories/FKM/SMI.pdf
ولكم من جزيل الشكر.


----------



## صناعي1 (27 يناير 2009)

بقايا ذكريات قال:


> اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير
> اخواني الاعزاء اود الاستفسار عن الجامعات الماليزية التي تدرس تخصص بكالريوس هندسة صناعية
> هل لها مسمى اخر او تدخل ضمن الهندسة الميكانيكية كما في هذا الرابط وهل يوجد اختلاف
> http://web.utm.my/tncap/images/stories/FKM/SMI.pdf
> ولكم من جزيل الشكر.


هذا منتدى متكامل للدراسة، فيه مواضيع عن الجامعات الماليزية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f74.html?daysprune=-1


----------



## القانوني (8 فبراير 2009)

*قبول للهندسة الصناعية .... لخريج ادارة اعمال*

السلام عليكم 

اخواني المهندسين كيف الحال حبيت اسال اذ ممكن لخريج قسم إدارة الاعمال (بكالوريس)

الحصول على ماجستير هندسة صناعية وذا كان ممكن القبول هل هي داعم لتخصص ام 

تخصص ثاني ( ادارة العمليات والانتاج والموراد البشريةتطوير المنتج والتسويق===>هذي عندنا 

في 

التخصص) مع العلم ان تخصصي كان في الثانوي ادبي ..... أسف على الاطاله 

(( جزاكم الله خير ونفع بكم ))


----------



## صناعي1 (9 فبراير 2009)

القانوني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني المهندسين كيف الحال حبيت اسال اذ ممكن لخريج قسم إدارة الاعمال (بكالوريس)
> 
> ...



ماجستير الهندسة الصناعية يعطيك اضافة و عمق في اتجاه اكثر اختصاصا في ادارة العمليات بشكل رئيسي 
اما بخصوص القبول، فالجامعة الاردنية تقبل خريجي ادارة الاعمال.


----------



## kesbah (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ راكان محمد سالم (17 فبراير 2009)

انشاء الله السنة جاية بتخرج وانا فلسطيني وعايش بالسعودية وين تصحوني اروح اقدم 
وياليت تقولي الرواتب بالنسبة لي الاجنبي في حدود كم؟
واذا كان في دورات مهمة ياليت الواحد يتمنى والله 
والله يجزاكم الف خير


----------



## Ind. Engineer (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فيما يلي اهم المجالات المتاحة للمهندس الصناعي العمل فيها ..
*· **المؤسسات الزراعية *
*· **البنوك *
*· **المستشفيات *
*· **شركات الطيران *
*· **مصافي**النفط *
*· **مصانع**البتروكيماويات *
*· **تسويق**المنتجات البترولية*
*· **الصناعات**البترولية*
*· **مصانع**إعادة تكرير الزيوت المستعملة*
*· **حماية**البيئة - التطوير والتنمية - تقييم المشاريع - الدراسات**الاقتصادية*
*· **مركز الدراسات والبحوث*
*· **وزارة الأشغال**العامة*
*· **وزارة**التجارة والصناعة ( المقاييس والمعايير)*
*· **التدريس**] **جامعة تعز **[*
*· **مركز**تنمية مصادر المياه ( وزارة الكهرباء والماء)*
*· **الصناعات**الغذائية و المرطبات*
*· **الصناعات**البلاستيكية*
*· **التخطيط**الصناعي والبيئي*
*· **وزارة**الدفاع *
*· **وزارة**الداخلية *
*المطارات والبلديات والمرور والبريد وغيرها من القطاعات الحكومية والخاصة ، المهم أن يكون هناك مؤسسة تشمل عمالاً ومكنات ومواد وخامات ورأس مال .وبالتالي فإن أي مشروع أو عمل لكي يتم إنجازه لابد أن يحتوي على عنصرين على الأقل من عناصر المشاريع وهي الأفراد, المال, المواد, المكائن, الإدارة.والهندسة الصناعية في واقع الأمر ترتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بجميع تلك العناصر التي لا تخلو منها أي منشأة أو إدارة أو تنظيم، وبذلك فأن تواجد المهندس الصناعي يعتبر مهماً للغاية في أي مكان يقوم بتقديم أي سلعة سواءً كانت كمنتج محسوس أو كخدمة.*


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (5 مارس 2009)

*الفرق بين الادارة الهندسية والادارة*

السلام عليكم اعزائي لمهندسين

لو سمحتم هنك سؤل لطالما دار في بالي وهو ما هو الفرق الاساسي بين الادارة الهندسية والادارة؟؟

ارجو من المهندسين الصناعيين المشاركة في هذا الموضوع...


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (7 مارس 2009)

*مستقبل الهندسة الصناعية*

مرحبا اعزائي المهندسين 

انا طالب هندسة صناعية مستوى سنة ثالثة وكالعديد من طلاب الهندسه يغمرهم الفضول بمعرفة فرص العمل المتاحه لهم في المستقبل!!

اردت من جميع المهندسين الصناعيين في هذا المنتدى الاجابة عن هذا السؤال... 

ما هو مستقبل الهندسة الصناعية وهل ما زال الطلب عليها كما كان في السنوات الماضية؟؟


----------



## مهندس متهور (13 مارس 2009)

*معلومات عن ماستر هندسة صناعية*

تحية طيبة الى المهندسين الاعزاء 

تم وبحمد الله التخرج من جامعة الملك سعود تخصص هندسة صناعية وارغب ان اكمل دراستي لاخذ الماستر في الخارج ولكن تنقصني بعض المعلومات عن التخصصات التي من الممكن للمهندس الصناعي اكمال دراسته فيها. علما اني افضل التخصصات الادراية.

وكلي امل ان اجد من اخواني الاعزاء المعلومات الكافية لي انا ولكل من يقرأ الموضوع.

ودمتم بود...


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (15 مارس 2009)

مرحبا اخي العزيز 
اعتذر على التاخر في الرد 

على اية حال...انا طالب بكالوريس هندسه صناعيه ادرس في الجامعه الاردنية

احنا عنا في الجامعه درجة الماستر في الهندسه الصناعيه (ادارة هندسيه) وانا بصراحه بنصحك بشده باختيار هذا التخصص وبالجامعه الاردنيه 

اذا بتحب تفضل وزور الموقع عشان تتعرف على الخطه

http://www.ju.edu.jo/faculties/Facu...Engineering/Industrial/Programs/AllItems.aspx


----------



## مهندس متهور (16 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخوي مايسترو لقد تم الاطلاع على الرابط ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## تركي2008 (17 مارس 2009)

*اللي يعرف يفيدني مشكورا*

السلام عليكم 

انا ابغي الكبير هنا هههههههههههههههههههههه

اخواني مشرفين و اعضاء الملتقى الهندسي 

انا طالب هندسه في السنه التحضيريه في جامعه وسكانسل - ولايه ملواكي - الولايات المتحده

هذا الموضوع الثاني اللي اكتبه في نفس السؤال

انا بعد 6 شهور من الان لازم اختار قسم في الهندسه و ادرسه 

انا حاط في بالي 3 أقسام 

ميكانيكيه - كهربائيه - صناعيه 

يا ليت احد يعطيني ملخص بسيط عن كل قسم منها

لان فتره 4 سنوات دراسه ما ابغي ادرخل قسم و بعدين اغيره و اتبهدل

يا ليت اللي عنده خلفيه يعلمني 

الف شكرررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد فوزى (19 مارس 2009)

الرجاء الدخول للمواضيع فى كل قسم والاطلاع عليها وتكوين فكرة عن كل تخصص


----------



## فاتح روما (19 مارس 2009)

أنا مع رأى المهندس محمد فوزى


----------



## م تعدين (30 مارس 2009)

Go to the speciality witch come well with your secondary school


----------



## صلوا على النبي (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

شونكم شباب

ماهي الإنجازات التي تمكننا من رفع مرتباتنا كمهندسين؟؟؟


----------



## brain storming (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياريت والله لوحد يعرف اى شىء عن اللحام وكيفية العمل فيه خاصة فى مجال البترول يفيدنى 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## brain storming (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## brain storming (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا انس
ارجوا الرد


----------



## المهندس وديع (23 أبريل 2009)

الله يوفق الجميع
الصناعي والمدني وغيرهم


----------



## عنتبلي (3 مايو 2009)

*المساعدة*

يعطيكم الف عافية على هذا الموقع البناء . انا مشترك جديد . انا طالب في الجامعة . حابب حدا يساعدني في اعطائي بعض المعلومات عن اهمية المهندس الصناعي في المعامل و راسلني عل .
يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## dhmy_27 (8 مايو 2009)

*سلام عليكم

اخباركو
محتاج خبرتكم يااهل الخبره
هل في جامعه في لندن تدرس هندسه صناعيه او انتاج
في لندن؟؟؟
اريد اسمها؟ واسم التخصص بالانجليزي
في لندن 

والله يبيض وجوهكم في الدنيا والاخره*​


----------



## القانوني (21 مايو 2009)

*محتار يا مهندسين صناعيين*

السلام عليكم 

شباب انا قريب بتخرج من البكالوريس تخصص محاسبة هل استطيع اكمل ماجستير 

هندسه صناعية وذا استطيع هل تنصحوني ولا لا ارجو الرد علي 

وشكراا


----------



## القانوني (22 مايو 2009)

وين الناس من عنده معلومه يقول لا يبخل علينا


----------



## صناعي1 (23 مايو 2009)

يعتمد على الجامعة التي ترغب بالدراسة فيها. مثلا الجامعة الاردنية تقبل خريجي ادارة الاعمال في ماجستير الهندسة الصناعية.
يمكنك زيارة موقع الجامعة التي ترغب بالدراسة بها و اطلع على شروط القبول


----------



## ابراهيم الكابساوى (1 يونيو 2009)

الراتب لمهندس الانتاج حديث التخرج بيكون حوالى 1200 جنيه مصرى


----------



## alisora (12 يونيو 2009)

يا اخواني المهندسين تكفووون ردو على تساؤلات الشباب لان والله وانا افرأ حسيت انها نفس الاسئله الي كان بودي اسألها والي بتكون اكيد بود اي اخد من كليه الهندسه انا يسألها فوالله تكفووووووووون ردو عليها وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (15 يونيو 2009)

انا بقول 
انه الواحد يدرس ويجتهد والرزق على الله 
ومفيش حدا راح يموت من الجوع
مهنس صناعي


----------



## ShEnMuE1 (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــأتهـ .. 
الحقيقة انا مقبل على التسجيل في الجامعة لاكمال دراسة البكالوريوس 
اعاقني تخصصين لم اعرف لما اميل منهما فاتمنى من اخواني المهندسين الاطلاع وابداء الاراء في التخصصين 
من الناحية الفرص الوظيفية والمعيشة بين تخصصين ( الهندسة الكهربائية _ الهندسة الصناعية ) والافضل بينهم 
ويعطيكم العافيه على مجهوداتكم للوصول للرقي والسمو للعلا ..


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
ممكن يا جماعة حد يقولي ما هي مهام Reliability Engineer
في الهندسة المدنية او ما هي مهام هذا التخصص عموما ( Reliability Engineer)


----------



## محمد نور123 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*الهندسة الصناعية*

ارجو التعرف على ماهية الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## eng_nourhan (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا طالبة فى الفرقة التانية بقسم هندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى
كنت عايزه اعرف الفرق بين هندسة الانتاج والهندسة الصناعية
وقولولى انا بحب قسمى جدا بس كل الى حواليا بيقولولى ده قسم مالوش فايدة كنتى تدخلى مدنى او اتصالات احسن


----------



## المهندس ابو معروف (28 أغسطس 2009)

يا اخوان اطلب مساعدتكم انا مهندس صناعي بقالي فصل وبتخرج وانا من فلسطين والمشكله عندنا بفلسطين تخصص غير متوفر له فرص عمل والناس ما بتفهمو منيح فشو برايكم اعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر؟؟؟ الكل بحكيلي سافر على اوروبا هناك بفهمو هاد التخصص منيح!!! شو رايكم؟؟؟


----------



## ابو الخيرات (31 أغسطس 2009)

*أرجو المساعدة من ألأعزاء*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


كيف الحال اخواني / اخواتي ان شاء الله قد تكون باحسن الاحوال 

أخواني انا طالبآ جديد في الاكاديميه العربيه للعلوم والتكنولوجيا بمدينه الاسكندريه 

بقسم الهندسه الصناعيه والاداريه واريد من اهل الخبره ان يتكرمون باعطائي نبذه عن قسم الهندسه 

الصناعيه والاداريه ومساعدتي وعن ماذا يتحدث هذا القسم 

وعن المواد التي تدرس في هذا القسم مدى سهوله هذا القسم وصعوبه 

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء // أخوكم في الله // ابو الخيرات


----------



## ابو الخيرات (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجوووو المساعده من الاخوان


----------



## ابو الخيرات (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*أستفسار حول الهندسه الصناعيه والاداريه*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


كيف حالكم ياخواني اريد ان استفسر حول الهندسه الصناعيه والاداريه وعن ماذا تتحدث ؟

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## صناعي1 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ابو الخيرات قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> كيف حالكم ياخواني اريد ان استفسر حول الهندسه الصناعيه والاداريه وعن ماذا تتحدث ؟
> ...


المشاركة الاولى فيها روابط حول طلبك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=510041&postcount=1


----------



## احمد مأمون من مصر (7 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا أحمد مأمون مصر فى السنة الثانية قسم الهندسة الصناعية والنظم جامعة الزقازيق ومتشكر على الموضوع المطروح وكنت عايز أعرف وظايف القسم ده فى مصر أرجوك ساعدنى


----------



## EN.hamad (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*استفسار...*

السلام عليكم 


كيفيكم ؟


والله انا عندي استفسار وارجوا الي عنده علم يساعدنا


والي هو


ايهما افضل الهندسه المساحه او الهندسه الصناعيه ؟؟

وشكرا لكم


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

en.hamad قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> ايهما افضل الهندسه المساحه او الهندسه الصناعيه ؟؟
> ...


 

كل واحدة لها مزاياها ولكنني افضل الهندسه الصناعيه 
وشكرا لكم​


----------



## elkhouly2060 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة ارجو الرد الدراسة داخل الميكانيكا هل هى صعبة للغاية ولا هى بنحتاج بعض الملاحظات والدراسة الخاصة علشان تكون كويسة وايه رايكم فى الميكانيكا بصراحة من حيث فرصة العمل والدراسة


----------



## Just Smile (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*استفسار مهم جدا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا طالب في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن واريد ان اتخصص هندسة صناعية؛ولكن ماعندي اي فكرة عن هذا التخصص من حيث مستقبله في المملكة .فيا ليت من اللي عنده اي فكرة عن مستقبل هذا التخصص وظيفا في المملكة من حيث الوضع المادي ومدى الطلب على هذا التخصص انه يفيدني لاني محتار في هل ان ادخل هذا التخصص ام لا ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير على تجاوبكم...:11:


----------



## Just Smile (30 أكتوبر 2009)

تكفوووووووووووووون ردوووووووووواااااااااااا يا مهندسيييييييييييييين


----------



## nothing at all (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*الهندسة الصناعية في شركات البترول*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

هل يمكن أن يعمل المهندس الصناعي في شركات البترول؟
و ان يمكن فما هي المجالات؟

ماذا عن خريجين هذا التخصص؟
هل يواجهون صعوبة في الحصول على وظائف لعدم شهرة هذا التخصص ام ماذا؟

و هل صحيح انه بعيد عن الهندسة و كأنه تخصص من التجارة و الاقتصاد؟


----------



## ابو تريكه الخضري (14 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مهندس صناي اعمل في مصنع بلاستيك ومطلوب مني اعداد ملف جوده واواجه مشاكل لو امكن المساعده


----------



## ابو تريكه الخضري (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مبروك التخرج وانصحك مثل زميلي السابق ان تفعل


----------



## nothing at all (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*الفرق بين الصناعية و الميكانيكية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

حبيت اسأل عن الفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية و الميكانيكية؟
و لماذا يندرجان تحت نفس القسم؟
و هل يمكن ان يكون الصناعي ميكانيكي و العكس؟
و ما الأفضـل بينهم؟

وهل الصناعية هي نفسها تخصص ادارة العمليات في كلية التجارة و الاقتصاد؟؟

اتمنى عدم نقل موضوعي للموضوع المثبت عن الاستفسارات لأنه محد بيقرأ و محد بيرد ..


----------



## المهندسة شهد 1 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

للأسف أنا تخصصي هندسة كمبيوتر ما بقدر أفيدك


----------



## صناعي1 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

nothing at all قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> حبيت اسأل عن الفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية و الميكانيكية؟
> و لماذا يندرجان تحت نفس القسم؟
> ...


الفرق بين الميكانيكية و الصناعية فرق جوهري. و لا يمكن ان يكون المهندس الصناعي مهندسا و لا العكس كذلك. و لكن قد يقوم كل منهما بشيء من مهام الاخر.

في بدايات تأسيس اقسام الهندسة الصناعية تم وضعها كتخصصات فرعية في الهندسة الميكانيكة نظرا لوجود تقاطع في كثير من المواضيع بين الهندسة الصناعية و هندسة الانتاج التي كانت تاريخيا تندرج تحت الهندسة الميكانيكية.


اما ادارة العمليات، فهي جزء اساسي من الهندسة الصناعية الا ان اهتمامات الهندسة الصناعية اوسع بكثير من ذلك. و هذا التخصص ( *ادارة العمليات في كلية التجارة و الاقتصاد) ليس مكافئا للهندسة الصناعية.

اتمنى ان يكون الجواب كافيا

و سيتم النقل للموضوع الخاص بالاستفسارات نظرا لتشابه المضمون. و تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## صناعي1 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

just smile قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا طالب في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن واريد ان اتخصص هندسة صناعية؛ولكن ماعندي اي فكرة عن هذا التخصص من حيث مستقبله في المملكة .فيا ليت من اللي عنده اي فكرة عن مستقبل هذا التخصص وظيفا في المملكة من حيث الوضع المادي ومدى الطلب على هذا التخصص انه يفيدني لاني محتار في هل ان ادخل هذا التخصص ام لا ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير على تجاوبكم...:11:



في المشاركة الاولى من هذا الموضوع تجد روابط لمواضيع تعريفية بالهندسة الصناعية
اما عن مستقبل الهندسة الصناعية في السعودية، فاعتقد انه مطلوب من خلال معرفتي بالعديد من الاشخاص الذين يعملون في السعودية

لكن هذا التخصص جديد، و هذا عادة ينشأ عنه مشكلة عدم معرفة اصحاب العمل بالتخصص و لكن تنشأ فرصة ايضا و هي انه يكون عليه طلب (خصوصا اذا لم يكن عدد الخريجين كبيرا)


----------



## M.N.S (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أخي صناعي 1 

شكرا لك على تعاونك مساعدتك لنا :11:

أنا طالب مبتعث في أمريكا الحمد لله

أدرس الانجليزي وبدرس هندسة مستقبلا ان شاء الله 

والدي مهندس مدني و متخرج من أمريكا 

وأنا ميولي هندسة ولكن محتار هل أدرس هندسه صناعية أم مدنية 

مع العلم ان والدي يملك شركه مقاولات و يتمنى بأن أدرس الهندسة المدنية

لكي أكون خلفا له 

مع العلم بأنه لدي قبول بجامعة بردو Purdue قسم industrial engineering

والتي تعد 3 أفضل جامعة تدرس الهندسه الصناعية بأمريكا 

يعني بيين نارين 

وش رأيك و بماذا تنصحني 

مع العلم بأنه لدي الرغبة بدراسه الماستر ان شاء الله 

سؤال أخير 

ما هو الفرق بين 
Industrial Engineering
and 
The Engineering Management

شكرا..


----------



## eng.Ro2a (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا طالبة هندسة صناعية في الجامعة الأردنية مستوى رابعة
أريدى أن تقترحولي موضوع لمشروع التخرج......


----------



## صناعي1 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

eng.Ro2a قال:


> أنا طالبة هندسة صناعية في الجامعة الأردنية مستوى رابعة
> أريدى أن تقترحولي موضوع لمشروع التخرج......


هذا موضوع لمشاريع التخرج للأعضاء
يمكن ان تستفيدي منها لتوليد افكار لمشروعك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t9450.html


----------



## صناعي1 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

m.n.s قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي صناعي 1
> 
> ...


و عليكم السلام اخي

اولا ارجو لك من الله التوفيق
ثانيا: انت في وضع محير، لكنه ممتاز و عندك خيارات جيدة في جميع الاحوال
عموما خذ نصيحتي كرأي شخصي و فكر في خياراتك جيدا و لا تنس الاستخارة
شيء رائع ان يكون لك قبول في جامعة بوردو في الهندسة الصناعية و هذا تخصص ممتاز و جميل و ستكون لك ميزة كبيرة عندما تتخرج من هذه الجامعة 

اما عن دراسة الهندسة المدنية، فان كان لك اخوة يمكن ان يتولوا ادارة الشركة
و هناك امر قد يساعدك و هو ان تتعرف اكثر على كلا التخصصين و ترى ما هو اقرب الى نفسك. فهذا امر مهم جدا و عامل اساسي في النجاح في المستقبل.
في النهاية انت الاقدر على ان تقرر بنفسك الخيار الانسب 
وفقك الله.


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (3 فبراير 2010)




----------



## محمد قوقندي (28 فبراير 2010)

rakan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لقد تخرجت والحمدلله من هذا القسم بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة - المملكة العربية السعودية
> 
> ...




أنا أشوف أفضل شركة لك الكهرباء وخاصة في المشاريع في مجال التخطيط والراتب الموظف حديث التخرج الاساسي 8000ريال أما الخطوط فأعتقد الاساسي من 5500-6500
وعندك برضو الأمانة محتاجين مهندسيين صناعيين وبالتوفيق 
أخوك محمد قوقندي


----------



## eng.gju (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي صناعي1
انا طالب هندسة طبية حيوية في الجامعة الالمانية الاردنية سنة اولى
للان لم اخذ مواد تخصص
وانا افكر بالتحويل للهندسة الصناعية
ولكن استفساري
ما مدى ارتباط الهندسة الصناعية بالامور الصناعية الاخرى غير امور الانتاج والادارة
اي هل للمهندس الصناعي القدرة على تصنيع الات او التعامل مع الالات الصناعية من ناحية فنية او تصميمية او ما شابهها من امور
وشكرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## عبدالرحمن جرادي (21 أبريل 2010)

بنصح صاحب الامارت بالتوجه الى قسم المدني لان مشاء الله الاعمار مزدهر هناك بس الصناعة ما تنفع لهم


----------



## اندرا (26 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا انا طالبة هندسة صناعية سنة 2 ومحتارة بشو بدي اتخصص ممكن تساعدوني


----------



## بوب شبل (23 مايو 2010)

والله احنا كا مهندسين صناعين نمثل الفكر الحديث لمعنى الهندسة حيث ان القسم يعطى خطط وتنبؤات تقوم على الدراسة والتحليل الهندسى لاى منشاة صناعية بصفة خاصة او اى مجال عمل بصفة عامة لرفع مستوى الكفاءة فى العمل والجودة فى الخدمة او المنتج ايا كان .
فعلا انا فخور بانى مهندس صناعى.
ملحوظة : ارجو من الاخوة الرد ووفقكم الله وشكرا


----------



## حسن الزهراني (8 يوليو 2010)

يا اخوان أنا أنوي دراسة البكالريوس في الجودة والعمليات والماستر في الهندسة الصناعية إيش رايكم


----------



## حسن الزهراني (8 يوليو 2010)

يا اخوان انا انتسبت بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز ودي ادرس ادارة اعمال تخصص الجودة والعمليات واكمل الماستر في الهندسة الصناعية من جهة خبرتكم شباب هذا التخطيط ممكن وجيد وهل في نصائح اخرى الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## الم الفتى (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب توني متخرج من الثانويه وقررت اني ادرس هندسة إتصالات .. لكن عندي كم سؤال وياليت كل من يقراهم يحط لي إجابه لأني من جد محتاااااااج لإجاباتكم
1/ فرص العمل لهذا التخصص بعد 4 سنوات من الآن في المملكه
2/ كم يوصل راتب مهندس الإتصالات حديث التخرج ولنفترض ان معدله 3.50
3/ طبيعة مواد هذا التخصص وعلى شنو يعتمد اكثر شي فيزياء والا رياضيات ..؟ وهل يوجد مواد ثانيه يعتمد عليها هالتخصص غير اللي ذكرته ..؟
وأكون شاكرلكم ومقدر ..
جزاكم الله ألف خير وعسآكم ع القوه


----------



## abubakr1234 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

م/ أسامه خليل هل المنظمه العالميه للجوده لازم اللي ياخد كورس بيها يكون منضم لمؤسسه ولا يمكن افراد لوحدهم يروحوا هناك ثانيا المجال ده تقريبا اربع خمس شركات في مصر هما اللي بيشتغلوا فيه اولهم ليوني ويرنج سيستمز وعلى فكره عاوزه ناس في الوقت الحالي انا بطبق اللين مانيفكتشرنج حاليا في اسمنت السويس بس مش في العمليات الصناعيه بطبقه على المخازن وعشان كده عاوز اتبحر في الموضوع ده خصوصا انه كان مشروع تخرجي وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالكريم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الجودة علم حديث اللي اريد يعمل بهذا المجال لازم يصبر 
وفقكم الله


----------



## super genius (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أخواني و أخواتي الأعضاء ... عندي سؤال محتار جدا جدا جدا فيه وهو : 

ما هو الفرق بين كل من : 

1- الهندسة الصناعية ( Industrial Engineering ) ??

2- هندسة التصنيع ( Manufacturing Engineering ) ??

3- هندسة الإنتاج ( Production Engineering ) ??

وهل هندسة التصنيع والادارة في دول مثل استراليا هي الهندسة الصناعية عندنا لان جامعات استراليا و بريطانيا لم فيها هذا التخصص
شكرا

*


----------



## mscahmed (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Go ahead for SCM it`s new in the carrier market
I recommend to have a certificate like SCM proff will be very helpful for you
I alraedy Has MBA 
if you have any q`s let me know.


----------



## همسه امل (6 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحتم انا ابغى استفسر عن الراتب الاولي الذي يتقاضاه المهندس الصناعي في السعوديه للاجانب


----------



## faris11 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الهندسة الصناعية Industrial Engineering







إحدى الفروع الهندسية المتميزة بسرعة النمو والتطور والتي أصبحت تشكل أساس البناء الاقتصادي للدول المتقدمة صناعيا، بسبب علاقتها المباشرة مع مختلف الأنظمة الصناعية وعناصرها الإنتاجية من الأفراد والمواد والمعدات والتقنيات ورأس المال....



ومن ناحية أخرى يمكن اعتبار أن المهندس الصناعي في كلمة مختصرة هو جسر بين الإدارة وأهدافها، وتعرف مهنة الهندسة الصناعية وفقا لمعهد المهندسين الصناعيين (Institute of Industrial Engineers) بأنها: 

" تلك المهنة التي تهتم بتصميم وتطوير وإنشاء الأنظمة المتكاملة من الأفراد والمواد والمعدات، مبنية على المعرفة والمهارة المتخصصة في العلوم الرياضية والفيزيائية والاجتماعية المتكاملة مع التركيز على الأسس الهندسية وطرق التحليل والتصميم الهندسي وذلك بهدف توقع وتقييم النتائج التي يمكن الحصول عليها من هذه الأنظمة." 

الهندسة الصناعية هي مجال من مجالات الهندسة ومن مميزاتها أنّها لها مجال فى العديد من الشركات والمصانع المختلفة مثل الطيران و البنوك و المستشفيات و شركات البترول وغيرها فهو يعتبر مجال عام لتحقيق أهداف الإدارة من خلال إعداد الخطط والتنظيم الجيّد و الحفاظ على الجودة وتطبيقها والتعامل مع العاملين وغيرها ومن الممكن للمهندس الصناعي الوصول للمناصب الإداريّة نظرا لأن عمله قريب من الإدارة و مهمّاتها. وهناك العديد من التعريفات للهندسة الصناعية ولكن هناك خطوط رئيسية لها :

• تطوير طرق للاستفادة المثلى من البشر والآلات والأدوات وغيرها من أجل التوصل لأفضل الطرق اقتصاديا لتقديم خدمة أو تصنيع منتج. 
• تهتم الهندسة الصناعية بتحسين وتطوير نظم متكاملة من البشر و الأدوات والطاقة ويلزم لها معرفة بعلم الرياضيات و العلوم الاجتماعية. 

فى عصر متسارع الخطوات لا تُقبل منتجات أو خدمات جودتها ضعيفة إن المنافسة فى الأسواق المحليّة والعالميّة لا تعتمد على أحلام الحالمين ولكنها تعتمد على مقدار الجهد المبذول من أجل الوصول إلى إرضاء العميل (الزبون) ومن أجل الوصول لأعلى مستويات الجودة. و إذا لم تكن هذه المؤسسة أو الشركة تقدّم أعلى مستويات الجودة فإنه ببساطة سيقدمّها آخرون إن الهندسة الصناعيّة من أهدافها الرئيسيّة هو تنفيذ ما تريده الإدارة بأقل كُلفة و أعلى جودة.








الهندسة الصناعية عبر التاريخ 

- تعتبر الأعمال المرتبطة بمهنة الهندسة الصناعية من أقدم الأعمال الهندسية التي باشرها الإنسان. ويمكن تتبع استعمال وظائف هذه المهنة في جميع العصور منذ بداية صناعة السهام والرماح في العصور السحيقة مرورا بعصور النهضة الزراعية وعصور استخراج المعادن. واستخدمت هذه الوظائف في جميع بلاد الحضارات القديمة في كثير من مجالات تصميم وتنظيم وجدولة عناصر العمل وتجهيزه مثل بناء الأهرام والسفن والعجلات الحربية وتصنيع الورق والنسيج واختيار مواقع الصناعات والمدن وتخزين وجدولة المواد.

- يعتبر فردريك وينسلو تايلور هو الأب للهندسة الصناعية وبالرغم من ذلك فإن هناك بعض الأفكار الرئيسية لا تعود إليه . فإن بحث آدم سميث والمسمى بغِنى الشعوب كان له تأثير سابق وقد أًَصدر فى 1776 . 
و أيضا بحث توماس مالثوس المسمى بمقالة عن السكان والذى تم إصداره فى 1798 و بحث ديفيد ريكاردو الذى يُسمى "مبادئ الإقتصاد السياسي وفرض الضرائب" والذى تم إصداره فى 1817 وأيضا بحث جون ستيوارت ميل المسمى بأساسيات السياسة الإقتصادية وتم إصداره فى 1848.كل هذه الأعمال زوّدت توضيح تقدّمى كلاسيكى لنجاح الثورة الصناعية. كان يسمّى مجال الهندسة الصناعية بعلم الإقتصاد فى إنجلترا قبل أن يدخل التصنيع أمريكا. وأيضا تشارلز بابيج هو عضو رئيسى مشارك لتايلور. وتشارلز هو بروفسور رياضيات فى جامعة كامبريدج وكان كتابه " إقتصاد الآليّة والمصنّعين فى سنة 1832. 

فى أواخر القرن التاسع عشر, تم عمل العديد من التطويرات والتى قادت إلى تكوين الهندسة الصناعية. وعموما لا يمكن ذكر تاريخ الهندسة الصناعية دون ذكر فردريك وينسلو تايلور الأب للهندسة الصناعية ويحتمل أن يكون هو رائد الهندسة الصناعية الأشهر وهو الذى صاغ التعبير الإدارة العلمية لوصف الطرق التى استحدثها خلال دراساته التجريبية.وكانت أعماله ,مثل غيره, تغطى مواضيع مثل تنظيم العمل من خلال الإدارة وإختيار العامل و التدريب وغيرها.

عائلة جلبريث كانت مفوّضة بتطوير دراسات الوقت والحركة, ولقد عمل كلٌ من فرانك جلبريث وزوجته الدكتوره ليليان على فهم: التعب - تطوير المهارة - دراسات الحركة وأيضا دراسات الوقت .

لقد كانت أسرة جلبريث مهتمّة بـ " الطريقة الوحيدة الأفضل لأداء العمل". وواحدة من أهم الأشياء التى عملتها أسرة جلبريث هى" تصنيف حركات الإنسان الرئيسيّة إلى 17 حركة" بعضها فعّال و الآخر غير فعّال. وأوضح جلبريث أن الوقت اللازم لإتمام حركة فعّالة يمكن تقليله لكن من الصعب جدا أن يتم إزالته ، ومن الناحية الأخرى يجب إزالة الغير فعّالة بالكامل إذا أمكن. 

خلال الستينيّات من القرن الماضى وبعدها أيضا, بدأت الجامعات فى تبنّى تقنيّة "بحوث العمليّات " وقامت بإضافتها إلى مناهج الهندسة الصناعيّة. ومن خلال الكمبيوتر أو Digital Computer و القدرات الضخمة للتخزين , أصبح المهندس الصناعى يمتلك أداة جديدة للحسابات الضخمة بطريقة سريعة.ومن خلال قدرات التخزين الضخمة للكمبيوتر أصبح من الممكن تسجيل النتائج السابقة ومقارنتها بالمعلومات الجديدة ,وهذه المعلومات يستطيع من خلالها المهندس الصناعى دراسة نظم الإنتاج و تفاعلها مع التغيير بطريقة قويّة وجيّدة.


اهتمامات ومجالات عمل الهندسة الصناعيّة

▪ المنتج Product: 

تهتم الهندسة الصناعية ( هندسة التصميم والانتاج ) بدراسة وتحليل العملية الإنتاجية للمنتج ، بدءاً من مرحلة الفكرة والتصميم والتنفيذ والتصنيع وانتهاء بعملية التسويق والدعم الفني في مرحلة مابعد البيع ، ولكن من وجهات نظر خاصة بعملية التصنيع نفسها ( جودة المنتج ) . 


▪ تصميم وتطوير المنتج Product Development and Design: 

يقوم المهندس الصناعي بتصميم المنتج ودراسة موثوقيته وتكلفته وقابليته للإنتاج. بالإضافة إلى اختيار المواد وعوامله الإنسانية ودراسة متغيرات المواصفات ووضع القواعد القياسية والتوصيف. 


▪ الإنتاج Production وعمليات الإنتاج Production Process 

تهتم الهندسة الصناعية بتصميم عمليات الإنتاج الأساسية المثلي للقيام بالعملية الإنتاجية وتشمل: 

1- دراسة قرار الإنتاج أو الشراء لجزء أو أجزاء من المنتج. 
2- دراسة عمليات الإنتاج واختيار العملية الإنتاجية المناسبة. 
3- دراسة وتحليل العمل وأزمنته القياسية . 
4- التخطيط لعمليات الإنتاج وتسلسلها المنطقي ووضع جداول تسلسل العمليات ومخططات مسار حركة الإنتاج والتجميع . 
5- دراسة وسائل الفحص وضبط الجودة ووضع أساليب مخططات الرقابة وأخذ العينات. 
6- تحديد الكميات المطلوبة من المادة الخام والعمالة وذلك باستخدام الطرق التجريبية والتحليلية والمحاكاة. 
7- اختيار المعدات والأدوات ومعدات المناولة ونظمها. 


ومن ضمن مهام الهندسة الصناعية عمليات التخطيط وجدولة ومراقبة الإنتاج من خلال : 

1- تحديد أساليب الرقابة على جودة المنتج. 
2- وضع جداول الإنتاج . 
3- مراقبة مخزون المواد الأولية والمنتجات النهائية. 
4- التخطيط لإيجاد معدلات الإنتاج بواسطة طرق التخطيط على المدى المتوسط . 
5- تحديد أساليب الرقابة على الإنتاج وأداء العمالة. 


▪ تصميم موقع العمل Workplace Design 

من أولويات الهندسة الصناعية تولي مسؤولية : 

1- تحليل واختيار الموقع الأمثل للمصنع أو العمل أو مكان الخدمة ، بناء على المعطيات من خلال تحليل نقاط القوة ونقاط الضعف . 
2- تصميم خطوط الإنتاج وتنظيمها وترتيبها بالشكل الذي يحقق جودة العمل والمنتج ، من خلال تخطيط حركة الإنتاج ومواقعها. 
3- تحليل توازن خطوط الإنتاج والتجميع. 
4- تحديد مراكز العمل والأنشطة المساندة للإنتاج .
5- تحديد متطلبات المبنى وخدماته ومنافعه لعمليات الإنتاج والعوامل الإنسانية ومتطلبات السلامة. 
6- تحديد متطلبات الصيانة للمعدات والأدوات والموقع. 

▪ أبحاث التسويق Marketing Research: 

دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للإنتاج الصناعي حيث يتم تقدير كل من التكلفة وحجم السوق بالإضافة إلى حساب طاقة المصنع وربحية المشروع الصناعي. وكذلك دراسة المتغيرات في مواصفات المنتج ومن ثم وضع قواعد لتقييس هذه المواصفات وتبسيطها.. 




بعض إهتمامات المهندس الصناعى الحديثة 

▪ العلوم الانسانية 
هذا الموضوع يجعل الهندسة الصناعية منفردة نوعا ما عن باقى إختصاصات أو مجالات الهندسة. يجتاز المهندس الصناعى بعض الدروس فى علم النفس و علم الإجتماع حتى يساعدهم على فهم مواضيع مثل إدارة البشر وأيضا تساعدهم مثل هذه الدراسات على فهم كيفيّة التعامل مع هذه المسائل.ومن مساحات الإهتمام الأخر للمهندسين الصناعيين هو تحديد كم عدد العمّال أو الناس المطلوبين؟ وهل هذا العمل أو هذه الوظيفة مناسبة لعامل من البشر ؟وهل العملية آمنة؟ ما هى درجة الدفع التى يجب أن تُمنح لهذا العمل؟ هل يتطلّب العمل مزيدامن التدريب للعاملين ؟ وهل هناك تواصل جيّد بين الإدارة والعاملين؟

▪ إحتياجات القوّة العاملة
لفهم إحتياجات القوّة العاملة يجب أن يفهم المهندس الصناعى بطريقة كبيرة دراسة الوقت , دراسة الحركة ( حركة العاملين وغيرها.).ومن خلال سياسة الشركة فى وضع نماذج أداء العمل يتم إختيار واحدة.

▪ دراسة الحركة
كل عمل أو عمليّة يمكن تقسيمها إلى عناصر عمل أساسيّة , وقد وجدت عائلة جلبريث أن هذه الحركات الـ 17.تحتاج إلى الوقت الدقيق المطلوب لإتمام كل حركة ، والذي لايمكن أن يتغيّر.
إن القواعد التى تستخدم فى دراسة الحركة تحاول مساعدة الشخص أو العامل حركة متوازنة ومتزامنة.مثال: لا يجب إستعمال دوّاسة القدم إلا عندما يجلس العامل. كذلك يجب أن تكون بيئة العمل أو العمّال مناسبة وجيدة حتى تصلح لكفاءة العمل،مثلا يجب أن تكون الأدوات مثبّتة لإزالة .

وللإبقاء على الشركة في حدود المنافسة الحقيقية لابد من مواصلة زيادة سعة الإنتاج و أيضا تقليل التكلفة ، لذلك فإن الهندسة الصناعية تأتى بالجديد من التحسينات و التطوير في العمل بشكل مستمر وعلى مدار وقت العمل كوسيلة لبقائها في دائرة المنافسة الفعالة .

▪ دراسة الوقت
توفر الهندسة الصناعيّة معيار أو ميزان عادل مُحتمل لكل عمليّة، وبدون وجود معيار محدّد سوف تجد الشركات صعوبة فى تحديد المصطلح المعروف بـ Lead-time على منتجاتها .
وعن طريق التقديرات فإنّ 12% من تكلفة الشركة الكليّة يأتى من العمالة المباشرة وهناك 43% من التكلفة تأتى من سعر أو تكلفة المادّة ويذهب ال 45% الباقون فى الـ overhead. 

إن المقاييس سيتم وضعها لكل جزء أو شىء فى الشركة ليس فقط العمليات التى تقوم بها العمالة المباشرة, وسوف تكون الهندسة الصناعيّة مشاركة أيضا فى تحليل ووضع المقاييس لشُغل المكاتب أيضا.ويتم صرف الوقت الكافي لدراسة الحسابات التي تسببها التأخيرات التى لا يمكن تجنّبها . 

إن الوقت الضائع أو المبدّد كمثال : فى البحث عن الأدوات لن يوضع فى المعايير النهائيّة، والتوقّع سيكون على أساس أن مكان العمل سيكون مصمّما ليكون ملاءما للعمل و سيكون خالى من أى مظاهر للتبديد، وبوضع معايير فعّالة,تتمكن الشركة من تحديد ما إذا كانت عدد القوّة العاملة مناسبة للعام القادم. وقبل تأسيس المعايير يجب أن تكون الشركة ملمّة بالسعة الحالية والإحتياجات إلى مساعدة إضافيّة.


----------



## جاسم001 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اساتذتي واخواني وكل شي فيه احترام...
انا يا ناس احتاج منكم مساعدة _بخصوص دراسة العمل_ انا طالب في كلية الهندسة الصناعية واريد القيام باي تقرير فيه يتم دراسة العمل او الطريقة وارجو ان يكون هناك ردود سريعه يا اخواني العمالقة.....


----------



## العمده المهندس (21 ديسمبر 2010)

انا مهندس مصري هل الخطوط السعوديه لها فرع بمصر ولا ايه؟ وشكرا


----------



## سهيل فارس (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## MOHAMEDADEL1 (16 يناير 2011)

*اخوانى ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد كتاب quantitative methods for business للمؤلف David R. anderson*​


----------



## Fawaz.A (30 مايو 2011)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا طالب في امريكا ادرس تخصص Industrial Engineering Technology

المشكله ان التخصص يندرج تحت قسم Department of Technology Systems
وليس تحت قسم الهندسة
السؤال حينما اتخرج من هذا التخصص هل سوف اصبح مهندس او فني ؟
وكيف يعادل هذا التخصص في المملكه العربيه السعوديه

الرابط التالي يوضح المواد التي سوف اقوم بدراستها
http://www.ecu.edu/cs-tecs/upload/IETProgramSummary.pdf

ارجو من الاخوان المساعده

وشكرا


----------



## Eng/ Ahmed samir (8 سبتمبر 2011)

صناعي1 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​بمناسبة بدء التسجيل في الجامعات في معظم الدول العربية، تم وضع هذا الموضوع لمن يرغب بالاستفسار عن أي امور تتعلق بالدراسة او مواد التخصص او فرص العمل.
> 
> لكن قبل وضع الاستفسار، ارجو الاطلاع على المواضيع التالية لعلك تجد فيها المعلومات التي تبحث عنها:
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كل الاخوه 
عندي استفسار ضروري جدا لاني في مرحله اختيار بين الاقسام
هل يمكن لمهندس قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه شعبه هندسه صناعيه في مصر العمل في مجال البترول والسيارات ارجو الرد السريع علي سؤالي في هذين المجالين ..... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng/ Ahmed samir (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كل الاخوه الاعضاء... لي سؤال هااام جدا لاني في مرحله اختيار بين شعب الهندسه الميكانيكيه (هل يمكن لخريج قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه شعبه هندسه صناعيه ان يعمل في مجال البترول او مجال السيارات في مصر وماهي طبيعه عمله فيهم) ارجو الرد علي سؤالي بسرعه ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان .... في انتظاركم*


----------



## hasan_66 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ما هوا الفرق بين الهندسة الصناعية و هندسة التقنيه الصناعيه.
انا امامي خيارين : 
1-الجامعة الثانية تبدا في 2012/9/1 (هندسه صناعية )(Industrial Engineering RFID Lab ) 
2-يوجد جامعه تبدا في 2012/1/1 التخصص ( هندسة تقنية صنا عية)(Bachelor of Engineering Technology (Manufacturing) 
ومحتار هل انتظر 12 شهر او ابدا بعد 4 اشهر 
يارت احد من اهل الخبرة في هذه المجالات يساعدني لمعرفة الفرق بين التخصصين 
ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## ابو مطلق العاجمي (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب في كلية الهندسه قسم هندسه صناعيه في المستوي الثامن وان بحاجه كبيره لمساعتكم ممكن تسعودوني


----------



## eng_hemmat (2 مارس 2012)

don't apply to industrial engineering 
civil is the best


----------



## S3OD123 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

انا خريج هندسة صناعية واتوظفت الحمد لله بشركة ايكوم العربية

ولقيت في موقعين للعمل

احدهم في المكتب مع (project control manager)

والتاني اني انزل السايت (مكان البنا شغال) واشتغل يابروجيكت مانجمينت ويمكن كواليتي كنترول او بلانينق ====> لسا مااتحدد الموقع بالضبط

فاريد نصايحكم ايش الافاضل لي كمستقبل وخبرة

وشكرا


----------



## sakhar_79 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

الهندسة الصناعية افضل مجال


----------



## م.حمدي العراقي (9 فبراير 2013)

هل هندسة الانطمة هي نفس الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## hatem911 (6 أبريل 2013)

_السلام عليكم اخوي الكريم

عندي كم استفسار عن الهندسة الصناعية

هل تنصحوني في هذا التخصص لاني محتار جدا 

و ايش طبيعة المواد رياضيات فيزياء ولا ايش

وهل دراسة التخصص هذا سهلة ام صعبة مثل باقي فروع الهندسة

اتمنى اتو محد بهل علي بالمعلومات الي عنده

و شكرا _


----------



## الشهري999 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا لدي مقابلة شخصية في الميناء
عندي بعض الاستفسارات للااستعدادللمقابله

هل المهندس الصناعي يستطيع العمل في المواني مثل شركات التفريغ والتحميل 
وماهي طبيعت عمله فيها 
ارجو من الله ثم منكم افادتي في اسرع وقت 
وشكرا


----------

